# 

## ramzes wielki

Witam.
Planuję instalację przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków.... Mam pytanie jakie są koszta takiej inwestycji (oczyszczalnia na 5 osób) no i wasze opinie .....

----------


## pati28

w zależności or rodzaju oczyszczalni oraz sposobu montażu ok kilku (3-4) do kilkunasty tysięcy zł.

ja robię - koszt z montażem ok. 6,5 tys zł.

----------


## franco103

Hm... ja mogę napisać tylko tyle, że z braku kanalizacji sam stanąłem przed taki dylematem... długo myślałem o zwykłej oczyszczalni z drenażem ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na biologiczną. Ma to wyglądać tak, że z domu ścieki wędrują do trzykomorowej oczyszczalni biologicznej, z niej do studzienki, z której to oczyszczona woda będzie w sezonie wykorzystywana do podlewania trawnika, mycia samochodu itp., a dopiero z tej studzienki przelewem do drenażu rozsączającego.

Nie byłem zdecydowany na żaden konkretny model, wybrał za mnie pan, który adaptował instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjną w projekcie. Całość ma kosztować około 12.000pln. Wybiegając w przyszłość złożyłem już w gminie wniosek o dofinansowanie... czy jakieś dostane to się okaże!!!

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w poszukiwaniach.  :wink:

----------


## karoka65

Witam. W marcu będzie rok jak zamontowałem przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Skończyły się problemy z wywozem nieczystości, chociaż robiłem to sam bo mam pompę, beczkę i ciągnik. Co raz więcej problemu gdzie to wylać i z czasem. Nie wspominając o kosztach jak ktoś nie ma czym. Dochodzi problem gdy szambo się napełniło a firma która się tym zajmuje mówi że przyjadą na drugi tydzień. Mam zamontowaną oczyszczalnię z drenażem rozsączającym o długości 48m. Oczyszczalnia jest wyliczona od 4 do 6 osób. Długośc drenażu jest uzależniona od warunków glebowych. Skożystałem z usługi firmy z okolic częstochowy która zajmuje się tym od lat. Nie chcę podawać z kąd bo nie wiem czy można. Jak ktoś chce to mogę podać namiary na priva. Przywieźli oczyszczalnię, wykopali, zamontowali i zasypali w jeden dzień. Na oczyszczalnię z drenażem potrzeba dość dużo miejsca ( drenaż), Jak ktoś ma małą działkę to panowie mogą zamontować na matach rozsączających. Maty mają tą zaletę że nie potrzeba tyle miejsca i mogą zmagazynować więcej wody przed rozsączeniem niż żwir przy drenażowej. Koszt eksploatacji jest prawie żaden, jedna saszetka bakterii na miesiąc ( około 5pln). Panowie skasowli równo 5 tyś. + na mój koszt przywiozłem około 11ton żwiru z pobliskiej żwirowni ( koszt około 550PLN) Firma ta mogła przywieść też żwir ale wyszłoby drożej. Jeśli ktoś ma w pobliżu jakiś rów, staw czy coś takiego można zamontować oczyszczalnię biologiczną. Oczyszczone ścieki z takiej oczyszczalni można legalnie bez problemu odprowadzić w takie miejsca. Koszt niestety wyższy. O ile się oriętuję to około 8 tyś. pln. Po krótce to tyle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karoka65

> Hm... ja mogę napisać tylko tyle, że z braku kanalizacji sam stanąłem przed taki dylematem... długo myślałem o zwykłej oczyszczalni z drenażem ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na biologiczną. Ma to wyglądać tak, że z domu ścieki wędrują do trzykomorowej oczyszczalni biologicznej, z niej do studzienki, z której to oczyszczona woda będzie w sezonie wykorzystywana do podlewania trawnika, mycia samochodu itp., a dopiero z tej studzienki przelewem do drenażu rozsączającego.
> 
> Nie byłem zdecydowany na żaden konkretny model, wybrał za mnie pan, który adaptował instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjną w projekcie. Całość ma kosztować około 12.000pln. Wybiegając w przyszłość złożyłem już w gminie wniosek o dofinansowanie... czy jakieś dostane to się okaże!!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w poszukiwaniach.


Z tym podlewaniem kwiatków to cię trochę naciągnąć chcą tak myślę. U mnie idzie około 50 kubików wody na kwartał to nie wiem jakie te rabatki byś musiał mieć żeby to zużyć. Nie wiem ile osób ma z tego dobrodziejstwa kożystać ale piszę ci tak dla orientacji, nie wiem jaką masz dużą działkę bo na drenaż to trochę miejsca jest potrzebne. Można wywiercić studnię chłonną Lub bezpośrednio odprowadzać do rowu, stawu i itp. Co do dofinansowania też ten temat przerabiałem. U mnie w UG pan który się zajmuje ochroną środowiska był zdziwiony tym o czym ja mówię i odpowiedział że na terenie gminy nie było takiego problemu i rada nie podejmowała jeszcze takiego tematu o dofinansowaniu na takie inwestycje. Zadzwoniłem do woj. oddziału ochrony środowiska w opolu i pani mnie zapytała czy jestem osobą fizyczną czy na firmę. Odpowiedź: na firmę Tak, prywatnie NIE. Kuzyn mieszka na śląsku i tam 80% na oczyszczalnię i 80% na piec ekologiczny dotacji. Niby jeden kraj a dwa światy. Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## bupalus

Posiadam zwykle szambo i chcę je zmienić na takie z drenażem.Czy potrzebne są projekty , zezwolenia czy wystarczy zgłoszenie i ewentualnie jakie dokumenty?

----------


## karoka65

> Posiadam zwykle szambo i chcę je zmienić na takie z drenażem.Czy potrzebne są projekty , zezwolenia czy wystarczy zgłoszenie i ewentualnie jakie dokumenty?


Mogę ci kolego powiedzieć co było potrzebne u mnie ale przy montarzu oryginalnej oczyszczalni. Stare szambo zasypałem. Musiałem tylko napisać powiadomienie o budowie do starostwa powiatowego, dołączyć oświadczenie o własności działki i badanie geologiczne (chodzi o przepuszczalnośc gleby). Jeśli starostwo nie wniesie przeciwskazań to po trzydziestu dniach od zgłoszenia możesz budować. Druk oświadczenia o własności działki i zgłosznia budowy można ściągnąć ze strony starostwa, geologa musisz sobie znaleść. Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale do mnie podjechał gościu z opola (mam do niego namiary), Zrobił to szybciutko i niedrogo ( 400pln). Projekt otrzymałem bezpłatnie od gościa który mi sprzedał oczyszczalnie i montował ze wszystkimi wyliczeniami. Wysłał mi jako załącznik e-mailem i sobie wydrukowałem. To pokrótce tyle co do formalności, chyba nic nie zapomniałem. 
Nie wiem czy ci się opłaca kombinować z tym szambem. Oryginalny zbiornik gnilny oczyszczalni ma wbudowany filtr (można by to jakoś dorobić do szamba), Wskazane żeby był bo jak ci bakterie czegoś nie zdążą przerobić i pójdzie to do drenażu to ci się szybko zamuli. Ten filtr to nic nadzwyczajnego, jest to kosz plastikowy z otworkami wypełniony koksem. Koks ma strukturę porowatą i dlatego dobrze wyłapuje to co chciałoby się dostać do drenażu. Oczyszczalnia pracuje na zasadzie pełnego zbiornika. Znaczy to że zbiornik gnilny zalewamy do pełna czystą wodą. Nieczystości wlatują do zbiornika a nadmiar przelewa się do studzienki rozgałęziającej a ta dzieli oczyszczone ścieki do nitek drenażu.

----------


## ramzes wielki

Może ktoś ma z was namiary na jakąś dobrą oczyszczalnię no i wykonawcę???
Tereny górnego śląska.
I jeszcze jedno czy jest szansa na dofinansowanie takiej inwestycji z gminy???

----------


## karoka65

> Może ktoś ma z was namiary na jakąś dobrą oczyszczalnię no i wykonawcę???
> Tereny górnego śląska.
> I jeszcze jedno czy jest szansa na dofinansowanie takiej inwestycji z gminy???


Co do finansowania musisz pytać w urzędzie w wydziale ochrony środowiska a firma która mi montowała, montuje na terenie całego kraju. Patrz wyżej.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Witam. W marcu będzie rok jak zamontowałem przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Skończyły się problemy z wywozem nieczystości, chociaż robiłem to sam bo mam pompę, beczkę i ciągnik. Co raz więcej problemu gdzie to wylać i z czasem.


To nie wywoziłeś tego do oczyszczalni ścieków, która przyjmuje zawartość szambiarek?

Tylko wywoziłeś byle gdzie? Jak śmieci do lasu?

----------


## franco103

*karoka65*




> Z tym podlewaniem kwiatków to cię trochę naciągnąć chcą tak myślę. U mnie idzie około 50 kubików wody na kwartał to nie wiem jakie te rabatki byś musiał mieć żeby to zużyć.


Nikt mnie nie chce naciągać... sam wymyśliłem sobie taki sposób wykorzystywania wody, a o nadmiar wody się nie martwię, bo jak napisałem ze studzienki, z której to będę tą wodę pobierał będzie szedł przelew do drenażu rozsączającego, więc się jakoś o to nie martwię, a podlewać na pewno będę miał co!  :wink: 




> Co do dofinansowania też ten temat przerabiałem.


Ja też już go przerobiłem... nie ma żadnego problemu. Złożyć wniosek, postawić oczyszczalnie, zaprosić pana z gminy na odbiór i przedstawić faktury. Zwracają do 50% poniesionych kosztów ale nie więcej jak 5000pln.[/quote]

----------


## karoka65

franco mieszkasz w bardziej cywilizowanej gminie, swój problem opisałem wyżej. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej mój kuzyn który mieszka na śląsku dopytywał się u siebie to odpowiedzieli że na oczyszczalnie i kotły ekologiczne dofinansowują do 80%. Woj. Ośr. Ochr. środowiska zaproponował mi kredyt preferencyjny. Kuzyn mieszka w Radlinie II, terytorialnie należy ta miejsc. chyba do Wodzisławia Śl.

----------


## karoka65

Do krzysztof lis 2, muszę cię kolego uspokoić trochę bo nie wywoziłem tego do lasu jak śmieci. Podłączoną do szamba miałem też oborę i wychodziła z tego wszystkiego taka gnojowica z dodatkiem mydła, a wylewałem to na swoje pole uprawne. Problem był jak polało albo takie śniegi jak teraz przyszły a i czasu też nie mało trzeba było temu poświęcić.

----------


## adi_

jedyny plus z oczyszczalni przydomowej to taki ze woda z nij wyplywa 2 klasy czyli mozna zrobic oczko dosc spore i jak juz gmina dociagnie  do ciebie kanalize to mozesz im pokazac srodkowy palec  co innego jest jak masz szambo wtedy musisz im dac dobrowolnie troszke kasy zazwyczaj 1000 zl  oczywiscie dobrowolna skladka  :D  i podlaczyc sie i odciac szambo  pozdrawiam 
 koszt oczyszczalni z lekkim zapasem montazem 7 do 10 tys  
ten co u nas robi w rejonie bieze 20zl za metr kopania rowu  
rozbuj w bialy dzien pozdrawiam

----------


## karoka65

> jedyny plus z oczyszczalni przydomowej to taki ze woda z nij wyplywa 2 klasy czyli mozna zrobic oczko dosc spore i jak juz gmina dociagnie  do ciebie kanalize to mozesz im pokazac srodkowy palec  co innego jest jak masz szambo wtedy musisz im dac dobrowolnie troszke kasy zazwyczaj 1000 zl  oczywiscie dobrowolna skladka    i podlaczyc sie i odciac szambo  pozdrawiam 
>  koszt oczyszczalni z lekkim zapasem montazem 7 do 10 tys  
> ten co u nas robi w rejonie bieze 20zl za metr kopania rowu  
> rozbuj w bialy dzien pozdrawiam


Wszystko się zgadza tylko że nasza gmina ( podaje na przykładzie mojej teściowej)  życzy sobie 3 tyś tak jak to ładnie napisałeś dobrowolnej składki na główny kolektor + koszt przyłącza do domu. Teściowa mieszka 7 km dalej, inna miejscowość tylko ta sama gmina co ja. U nas najpierw obiecywali na 2012r, a teraz jest już mowa o 2016 ale też pod znakiem zapytania. Pokaże im wtedy ten środkowy palec i nie będę płacił haraczu bo już im się w głowach poprzewracało i nie wiedzą ile kasować za ścieki.

----------


## freetask

> Do krzysztof lis 2, muszę cię kolego uspokoić trochę bo nie wywoziłem tego do lasu jak śmieci.


fajnie brzmi, śmieci do lasu wozisz?  :wink: 



> Podłączoną do szamba miałem też oborę i wychodziła z tego wszystkiego taka gnojowica z dodatkiem mydła, a wylewałem to na swoje pole uprawne.


a już na poważnie: chemia wymieszana z gnojówką to nadal chemia  ::-(:  "wolnocć Tomku w swoim domku". Smutne, że nawet nie rozumiesz, że problemem jest wylewanie szamba  na polu (nieważne czyim)...

----------


## karoka65

a już na poważnie: chemia wymieszana z gnojówką to nadal chemia  ::-(:  "wolnocć Tomku w swoim domku". Smutne, że nawet nie rozumiesz, że problemem jest wylewanie szamba  na polu (nieważne czyim)...[/quote]


> Nie mówię że to jest, a raczej było dobrze robione ale podejrzewam że nie wiesz o jakim zjawisku piszesz. Przynajmniej miałem to szambo. Powiem ci że do tej pory jest wiele miejscowości gdzie na 150 budynków może 8 do 10 gospodastw wywozi nieczystości. Reszta wieczorami ląduje w kanalizacjach burzowych, stawach, rowach i rzeczkach itp. Jedno wielkie szambo. Myślę że jeszcze trochę to potrwa ale mam nadzieję że zmieni się to na lepsze. Widzę że zainteresowanie tematem jest bardzo duże bo już dzisiaj otrzymałem kilka maili z prośbą o namiary na firmę która mi montowała. Śmieci też nie wywożę do lasu, nie czepiajmy się słówek. Nie po to jest to forum żeby jeden drugiemu mógł dopiec, tylko pomódz i doradzić w miarę możliwości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karoka65

Przepraszam coś nacyrkałem przy cytowaniu.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Powiem ci że do tej pory jest wiele miejscowości gdzie na 150 budynków może 8 do 10 gospodastw wywozi nieczystości. Reszta wieczorami ląduje w kanalizacjach burzowych, stawach, rowach i rzeczkach itp. Jedno wielkie szambo. Myślę że jeszcze trochę to potrwa ale mam nadzieję że zmieni się to na lepsze.


Zmieni się, ale tylko wtedy, gdy ludzie mieszkający w tychże miejscowościach będą chcieli to zmienić. Samo z siebie, to będzie się zmieniało baaaaaardzo wolno.

----------


## PawEla

> Zmieni się, ale tylko wtedy, gdy ludzie mieszkający w tychże miejscowościach będą chcieli to zmienić. Samo z siebie, to będzie się zmieniało baaaaaardzo wolno.


A do tego czasu życzmy im szczęśliwego mieszkania na własnych gównach. Tylko niech nie narzekają że cywilizacja ich wykańcza i co raz to nowe choroby. a i smacznego ogórka z tego pola   :Evil:

----------


## 7tonik

Ja mam biologiczną. Wystarczy studnia chłonna. Nie wierci się jej. Jest to wykop odpowiednich rozmiarów zasypany grubym kruszywem. W środku pionowo rura obsypana kruszywem. Z tą 2 klasą czystości wody za oczyszczalnią to bym był ostrożny (raczej chwyt marketingowy). Czasem zagladam do studzienki. Ja bym tej wody do oczka nie wpuścił. Wprawdzie nie ma zapachu, ale nie wydaje sie zbyt klarowna. Wprawdzie jej nie nabierałem, ale z góry nie wygląda super. 
Co do bezproblemowego odprowadzania tej wody do rowu czy rzeki, to samowolnie nie wolno. Trzeba przejść odpowiednią procedure i uzyskac zgodę.
Mimo to polecam oczyszczalnie biologiczna. Ja oobiście bym nie chciał, aby większa częśc mojej działki służyła za oczyszczalnię. W tradycyjnych oczyszczalniach wiekszość procesu oczyszczania odbywa się już w ziemi.

----------


## 7tonik

> a i smacznego ogórka z tego pola


 Ale tam, to uprawiają tylko na sprzedaż  :smile:

----------


## freetask

> Nie mówię że to jest, a raczej było dobrze robione ale podejrzewam że nie wiesz o jakim zjawisku piszesz. Przynajmniej miałem to szambo.


i co z tego i tak to co zebrałeś wylałeś na polu... 
a i żeby nie było tylko OT: oczyszczalnia biologiczna u mnie oferty 6-16tyś (na 5-6 osób), no i z tą wodą może być jak napisał "7tonik": operat wodnoprawny, ale z tym bywa różnie, możesz spojrzeć tu (nie wiem czy coś się od tego czasu nie zmieniło, ale myślę, że to dobry początek):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/operat-wo...ny,t126445.htm

----------


## karoka65

> Napisał KrzysztofLis2
> 
> Zmieni się, ale tylko wtedy, gdy ludzie mieszkający w tychże miejscowościach będą chcieli to zmienić. Samo z siebie, to będzie się zmieniało baaaaaardzo wolno.
> 
> 
> A do tego czasu życzmy im szczęśliwego mieszkania na własnych gównach. Tylko niech nie narzekają że cywilizacja ich wykańcza i co raz to nowe choroby. a i smacznego ogórka z tego pola


I własnie rok temu stwierdziłem że czas na te zmiany, ogórków ani innych ważyw na tym polu nie uprawiam (wierzba energetyczna), któryś z kolegów pisze że nie chciałby żeby jego działka służyła za oczyszczalnie. Nie widziałem jeszcze żeby woda płynęła pod górę. Pełne oczyszczenie ścieków następuje około1,5 m pod poziomem drenażu. Specjalne zezwolenie na odprowadzenie ścieków do gruntu obowiązuje powyżej 5 metrów sześciennych na dobę. W projekcie który otrzymałem od firmy która montowała było założone że zwykły śmiertelnik zużywa 150 litrów na dobę, pomnożone przez 5-ciu mieszkańców daje 750 litrów razy 30 dni daje 22,5 tyś. litrów na miesiąc. Taka jest możliwość przerobowa oszczyszczalni ( takiej jak moja)
I może już wystarczy tych uszczypliwości. Ciekawe czy wszyscy jesteście tacy święci? A co z kibelkiem na działeczce podczas budowy Też gówno na działce zasypane a może jeszcze nie?

----------


## adi_

hhhhhhhhh jeszcze nie zasypalem chociaz mam juz kanalize 
 a tak wogole to wole ogorki urawiane na moim gow........ niz ta chemia co jest w szklarniac  
to co ja oddaje  jest owiele mniej szkodliwe niz to co jem

----------


## karoka65

> hhhhhhhhh jeszcze nie zasypalem chociaz mam juz kanalize 
>  a tak wogole to wole ogorki urawiane na moim gow........ niz ta chemia co jest w szklarniac  
> to co ja oddaje  jest owiele mniej szkodliwe niz to co jem


Swięta prawda kolego. Mama pracowała wiele lat w dużym zakładzie szklarniowym. Woda, nawóz sztuczny i ciepło, ani grama gów...
Jeszcze tylko się poprawię bo w poprzednim poście napisałem warzyw przez ż zaraz jakiś literat będzie mnie ortogrfii uczył. 
Odbiegliśmy trochę od sedna założonego tematu, może jakiś użytkownik oczyszczalni wypowie się o swoich doświadczeniach.

----------


## adi_

jak chcesz dam ci namiary na mojego lokalnego  dystrybutora ale ostrzebam sama oczyszczanie nie jest droga u niego ale robocizna to porazka droga bardzo

----------


## Andzia076

Witam.Nie dokońca się zgodzę z tymi dopłatami do POŚ na śląsku.Zaczynamy budowę naszego domku za jakieś 2tygodnie  :Lol:  ale o dopłaty byłam pytać jeszcze w zeszłym roku.Ale okazało sie że nasz Urząd nie dofinansowuje nic,bo budżet tego nie przewiduje  :Evil:  a jeśli już tu trafiłam proszę o namiary na firmę oczyszczalni która montuje w całej Polsce.Dzięki i pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## karoka65

> Witam.Nie dokońca się zgodzę z tymi dopłatami do POŚ na śląsku.Zaczynamy budowę naszego domku za jakieś 2tygodnie  ale o dopłaty byłam pytać jeszcze w zeszłym roku.Ale okazało sie że nasz Urząd nie dofinansowuje nic,bo budżet tego nie przewiduje  a jeśli już tu trafiłam proszę o namiary na firmę oczyszczalni która montuje w całej Polsce.Dzięki i pozdrawiam


Wysłałem ci linka na PW. Z dofinansowaniem tak jak pisałem wyżej, jedna gmina daje, druga olewa ekologię.

----------


## artmag

Chciałam zapytać, czy ktoś korzystał z usług i produktów firmy Sedyment
http://www.sedyment.pl/ Mają całkiem przystępne ceny i pomagają załatwić formalności - są jacyś użytkownicy ?

----------


## adi_

widze ze wielkopolska to jakos moje rejony ale nie wiem jak dokladnie   jak chcesz to na prw okresl sie  blizej jakiego powiatu to cos ci podzuce 
jakas firme

----------


## Andzia076

Witam Karoka65 nie dostałam nic na PW czy możesz spróbować jeszcze raz  :Roll:

----------


## karoka65

Andziao76 wysłałem ci jeszcze raz. Może teraz dojdzie.

----------


## Andzia076

ok doszło,dzięki  :Lol:

----------


## ana-76

proszę napiszcie ile miejsca na działce zajmuje oczyszczalnia dl 5 osób?

----------


## panda

> proszę napiszcie ile miejsca na działce zajmuje oczyszczalnia dl 5 osób?


Zależy od typu, moja (Aquamatic) około 2 * 4 metry

----------


## rafki

Witam. Jestem od listopada użytkownikiem przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków dla 4-6 osób .Typowy zbiornik z drenażem około 40 metrów. jak dotąd  jestem zadowolony żadnych problemów choć miałem obawy ,mało przepuszczalny grunt i do tego jeszcze wysoki poziom wód gruntowych . Koszt to 5000zł
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aksamitka

> Chciałam zapytać, czy ktoś korzystał z usług i produktów firmy Sedyment
> http://www.sedyment.pl/ Mają całkiem przystępne ceny i pomagają załatwić formalności - są jacyś użytkownicy ?


podlaczam sie pod pytanie

----------


## borsak1

Nie wiem czy wiesz PawEla ale szambo jest najzdrowszym nawozem dla ogórka pomidora i całego ogródka. Zanim coś napiszesz palnij głową w parapet i zatanów sie troszkę, bo może uważasz że nawozy sztuczne które się nie rozkładają są lepsze ? albo środki ochrony roslin ?

----------


## borusek

Panowie  a co zrobić jak ja mam bardzo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Dzialka konkretnie wilgotna. Co w tkiej sytuacji robić z wodą z oczyszczalni biologicznej ? Rozsączyć się chyba jej nie da bo ziemia gliniasta u mnie.

----------


## Rain-men

Jaki wysoki jest ten poziom wód? Jak zrobisz oczyszczalnię to mozesz przpeompowac ściek w kopiec zbudowany na poziomie terenu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Panowie  a co zrobić jak ja mam bardzo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Dzialka konkretnie wilgotna. Co w tkiej sytuacji robić z wodą z oczyszczalni biologicznej ? Rozsączyć się chyba jej nie da bo ziemia gliniasta u mnie.


Mam podłoże margielowe..... wody pod gardłem prawie ale moja przydomowa oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje ok.Firma JPR-system przyjeżdża na serwis,czyści dreny, opróżnia zbiornik udrażnia studzienkę rewizyjną,Wszysko działa już 5 rok.z mały potknięciami ale z mojej winy.

----------


## Beja

> Mam podłoże margielowe..... wody pod gardłem prawie ale moja przydomowa oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje ok.Firma JPR-system przyjeżdża na serwis,czyści dreny, opróżnia zbiornik udrażnia studzienkę rewizyjną,Wszysko działa już 5 rok.z mały potknięciami ale z mojej winy.


 :eek: 
Znaczy.... na czym w zasadzie polega to dobre działanie? Bo ja myślałem, że jak oczyszczalnia dobrze działa, to nie trzeba jej bez przerwy udrażniać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Znaczy.... na czym w zasadzie polega to dobre działanie? Bo ja myślałem, że jak oczyszczalnia dobrze działa, to nie trzeba jej bez przerwy udrażniać.


Widzisz to nie jest tak prosto ci odpowiedzieć. My to robimy zapobiegawczo.Moja gosposia a ,że tutejsza i w domu ma szambo zapomniała o elementarnym sposobie pozbywania się różnego rodzaju ręczników itp.Jeśli to zrozumiesz nie będziesz pisał  typu:



> ..to nie trzeba jej bez przerwy udrażniać.....


Niektórych rzeczy czy zjawisk nie przewidzisz ,weź i to proszę pod uwagę.

----------


## rybniczanin

> Widzisz to nie jest tak prosto ci odpowiedzieć. My to robimy zapobiegawczo.Moja gosposia a ,że tutejsza i w domu ma szambo zapomniała o elementarnym sposobie pozbywania się różnego rodzaju ręczników itp.Jeśli to zrozumiesz nie będziesz pisał  typu:
> 
> Niektórych rzeczy czy zjawisk nie przewidzisz ,weź i to proszę pod uwagę.


Wiesz moja gosposia przeszła szkolenie co można, a co nie. :wink:  Twojej też przydałoby się :smile: . Oczywiście że wszystkiego nie można przewidzieć ale elementarne podstawy jak są zachowane, to już jest zapobieganie udrażnianiu. :yes:

----------


## Beja

> My to robimy zapobiegawczo.Moja gosposia a ,że tutejsza i w domu ma szambo zapomniała o elementarnym sposobie pozbywania się różnego rodzaju ręczników itp.Jeśli to zrozumiesz nie będziesz pisał  typu:
> 
> Niektórych rzeczy czy zjawisk nie przewidzisz ,weź i to proszę pod uwagę.


Przepraszam, że drążę, ale jeszcze nie zrozumiałem, co właściwie ten serwis udrażnia, czy też udrażnia zapobiegawczo. To rzeczy takie jak ręczniki czy papier toaletowy nie zostają w osadniku gnilnym? Czy piszesz o czyszczeniu filtra w tym osadniku, czy o udrażnianiu drenażu?





> Wiesz moja gosposia przeszła szkolenie co można, a co nie. Twojej też przydałoby się


No tak! Z tą służbą to zawsze są same problemy!   :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Przepraszam, że drążę, ale jeszcze nie zrozumiałem, co właściwie ten serwis udrażnia, czy też udrażnia zapobiegawczo. To rzeczy takie jak ręczniki czy papier toaletowy nie zostają w osadniku gnilnym? Czy piszesz o czyszczeniu filtra w tym osadniku, czy o udrażnianiu drenażu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tak! Z tą służbą to zawsze są same problemy!


Już odpowiadam.
ad1. serwis udrażnia-udrażnia zapobiegawczo zaczynając od drenów,poprzez studzienkę,osadnik z jego kamiennym filtrem aż po rewizje w domu i kratki ściekowe czyści je z .....tego co ewentualnie się tam osadza dochodząc na koniec do odpowietrzenia z wyjściem na dachu bo wbrew pozorom i to odgazowywanie ma bardzo ale to bardzo istotny wpływ na stabilną prace naszej oczyszczalni.Jeśli po takim dogłębnym czyszczeniu-serwisie z wybraniem zawartości osadnika trzeba pamiętać o szczepach bakterii,które to mają wiodący prym w pracy naszej całej oczyszczalni.
http://www.celmax.czwa.pl/bakterie/
ad2 rzeczy takie jak i tu ważne .właściwy papier czy właściwe ręczniki ulegają rozkładowi -biodegradacji w osadniku.Przecież wpadają do niego rurą która przy zastosowaniu tych nie właściwych może się zapchać i często i gęsto tak się dzieje.Przyczyną nieprawidłowości jesteśmy niestety my sami.Szczepy bakterii choćby te najlepsze przy naszym użytkowaniu w końcu przestana przychodzić do pracy  :smile:  :wink: 
ad3. serwis robi kompleks a my śpimy spokojnie.

----------


## pietras83

Witam
Możecie mi tak prosto w punktach najlepiej podać zalety oczyszczalni biologicznej w stosunku do zwykłej z drenażem?
1. II klasa czystości wody - mit, chwyt marketingowy
2. i tak trzeba robić drenaż
3. wyższe koszty instalacji i eksploatacji (prąd)
Najważniejsza przewaga biologicznej to: ...

----------


## pietras83

Tak sobie myślę że jak ktoś nie ma warunków na drenaż (wymiana gruntu) to lepiej biologiczną ale przecież do niej też trzeba drenaż czy studnie zrobić co prawda krótszy ale nie wiele. Mi każą do biologicznej 20 m drenu zrobić a do zwykłej jak widzę na alledrogo są po 30m dla 4 osób. Jak by nie patrzeć trzeba coś z gruntem robić jak nie przepuszczalny jest.

----------


## Beja

> Witam
> Możecie mi tak prosto w punktach najlepiej podać zalety oczyszczalni biologicznej w stosunku do zwykłej z drenażem?
> 1. II klasa czystości wody - mit, chwyt marketingowy


Generalnie tak. Normy jakości wód powierzchniowych nijak się nie mają do ścieków oczyszczonych. Dla ścieków liczą się tylko trzy parametry, które dla oczyszczalni biologicznej wyglądają tak:
- BZT - 40 mg/l
- ChZT - 150 mg/l
- Zawiesiny ogólne 50 mg/l
Tymczasem dla wód powierzchniowych II klasy czystości tak:
- BZT - 6 mg/l
- ChZT - 20 mg/l
- Zawiesina ogólna - 50 mg/l
A więc poziom zawiesiny i tak muszą spełnić wszyscy producenci, chcą czy nie chcą, bo jest taki sam dla wody i dla ścieków. Z BZT udaje się to wyjątkowo nielicznym, a z ChZT nikomu! No ewentualnie może się udać, jeżeli dołoży dozowanie chemikaliów.
Regułą jest, że ci, którzy bredzą o II stopniu czystości, nie pokazują wyników liczbowych.




> 2. i tak trzeba robić drenaż


Nie trzeba, ale można. Jeśli warunki pozwalają, to wystarczy studnia chłonna. W innej sytuacji można odprowadzać do rowu albo strumyczka. Biologiczna daje znacznie większe pole manewru.




> 3. wyższe koszty instalacji i eksploatacji (prąd)


Instalacja - wręcz przeciwnie. Przy biologicznej jest prostsza i powinna wychodzić taniej.
Eksploatacja też niekoniecznie. Jeśli masz na działce suchy piach albo żwir, to tak, bo zakopujesz drenażówkę i zapominasz. W innych okolicznościach koszty zaczynają się piętrzyć - przeczytaj wpisy niktspecjalnego powyżej. 




> Najważniejsza przewaga biologicznej to: ...


Wróćmy do punktu pierwszego, gdzie podałem wymagania oczyszczania dla biologicznej. Drenażowa przed wprowadzeniem ścieków do gruntu (czyli do drenażu) powinna usuwać:
BZT w 20% (czyli do ok. 320-400 mg/l)
Zawiesinę w 50% (czyli do ok. 200-250 mg/l).
O ChZT nikt się nie upomina.
I takie ścieki powinny się doczyścić w gruncie twojej działki, czyli w starannie dobranych i pieczołowicie i precyzyjnie rozłożonych warstwach żwiru, które wykwalifikowani i doświadczeni fachowcy uczciwie i dokładnie położyli pod rurami drenażu, które to mają łączną długość dobraną odpowiednio do ilości ścieków oraz parametrów gruntu rodzimego, są położone prosto i z właściwym spadkiem na całej długości i są prawidłowo wentylowane. A nawet jak są, to i tak nie wiadomo, jak to wszystko działa, bo nie ma gdzie pobrać próbki ścieków oczyszczonych.

A jeżeli to cię nie przekonuje, to zastosuj zasadę ograniczonego zaufania do naszego ustawodawcy. Prędzej czy później oczyszczalnie drenażowe zostaną zabronione, tak jak to się dzieje w reszcie UE. Być może już zamontowane oczyszczalnie zostawią w spokoju, a być może nie - tak jak to uchwalili w Niemczech i tak jak to zrobili u nas z acekolem. Chyba warto na wszelki wypadek zamontować biologiczną z certyfikatem CE...

----------


## Jastrząb

> A jeżeli to cię nie przekonuje, to zastosuj zasadę ograniczonego zaufania do naszego ustawodawcy. Prędzej czy później oczyszczalnie drenażowe zostaną zabronione, tak jak to się dzieje w reszcie UE. Być może już zamontowane oczyszczalnie zostawią w spokoju, a być może nie - tak jak to uchwalili w Niemczech i tak jak to zrobili u nas z acekolem. Chyba warto na wszelki wypadek zamontować biologiczną z certyfikatem CE...


Generalnie raz zainstalowana dreanzowa powinna zostac legalna na zawsze.
Ale, jak ustawodawca bedzie chcial je pozamykac, to je pozamyka. Cos wymysli. 
Moze naslac sanepid, czy inny urzad, i zarzadac probek oczyszczonej wody. A ze to niewykonalne, to oczyszczalnia do likwidacji bo nie umiesz urzedowi udowodnic, ze dziala dobrze. Czy cos w ten desen.

marcin

----------


## pietras83

No i d.. zbita. Nici z mojej oczyszczalni.  Woda za wysoko - naciągane 90cm, stwierdził geolog.
Generalnie wychodzi na to że czy zwykła czy bio i tak trzeba gdzieś wodę odprowadzić, czy to za pomocą studni czy drenażu. Przy złych warunkach lub gdybym chciał do rowu to muszę aparat wodno-prawny wykonać(koszty).  Dla mnie to jest bzdura że oczyszczalnie bio są stawiane na tej samej półce przez ustawodawców co zwykłe, przecież to 2 klasa czystości :smile: .  Ludzie płacą kupę kasy za bio które i tak przez urzędników są widziane jak rozpadające się kible. Mam znów wrażenie że prawo nie nadąża z technologią. Mam to gdzieś skoro tak, to będzie szambo, powiedzmy że szczelne :smile: -wtedy będą zadowoleni. Przecież gdyby ułatwić ludziom to myślę że więcej ludzi decydowało by się na bio a tak szamba rosną jak grzyby po deszczu bo ani dotacji w większości gmin ani ułatwień a dziurawe szamba jak były to będą dalej.

----------


## pietras83

Jak widzę reklamy oczyszczalnie na każde warunki, super bio, 2 klasa czystości aż mi się śmiać chce. Oczywiście że na każde warunki ale jakim kosztem- nasypy, aparaty wodno-prawne i koszty z 7 tys robią się 2x takie.

----------


## Marcin H

> Jak widzę reklamy oczyszczalnie na każde warunki, super bio, 2 klasa czystości aż mi się śmiać chce. Oczywiście że na każde warunki ale jakim kosztem- nasypy, aparaty wodno-prawne i koszty z 7 tys robią się 2x takie.


NO właśnie to tylko reklamy. Jak wiadomo reklama a rzeczywistość to zupełnie dwie oddzielne sprawy.

----------


## Beja

> Przy złych warunkach lub gdybym chciał do rowu to muszę aparat wodno-prawny wykonać(koszty).


Nie takie znowu straszne te koszty. No pewnie, że kilkaset PLN piechotą nie chodzi, ale najpierw podzwoń i popytaj, np. kto by ci to zrobił w ramach montażu. Wydaje mi się, że firmy powinny mieć gotowce, które tylko się dostosowuje do danej działki. Jak się zaprzesz, to sam to napiszesz.




> Mam to gdzieś skoro tak, to będzie szambo, powiedzmy że szczelne-wtedy będą zadowoleni.


Jak już musi być, to lepiej niech ono jednak będzie szczelne, bo przy takiej wysokiej wodzie gruntowej będzie ci woda lecieć do środka.

----------


## pietras83

Chodzi o to żeby tą szczelność kontrolować, tzn ma być szczelne do odpowiedniej wysokości a potem to już o de mnie zależy kiedy będzie szczelne a kiedy nie. 
Babka z ekopolu powiedziała mi że operat około 3 tyś.  Zadzwonię jeszcze do lokalnego dystrybutora i zapytam ile z operatem by kosztowała cała instalacja.
Moim zdaniem wymóg operatu w przypadku oczyszczalni bio jest bez sensu.

----------


## pietras83

Witam 
Napiszę wam to co mam w opinii geologa:
"Teren nadaje się na przydomowa oczyszczalnię ścieków z ich rozsączkowaniem pod warunkiem posadowienia drenów na 0,6 nasypie, wymiany gleby na piasek ze żwirem oraz zabezpieczeniu drenów przed przemarzaniem *lub pod oczyszczalnie biologiczną*."
Na podstawie tej opinii mogę zrobić oczyszczalnie bio czy nie, jak myślicie? Pewnie teraz przyczepią się że wprowadzam do wód gruntowych i potrzebuję operat. Wszędzie w przepisach ściek to ściek - bez znaczenia czy oczyszczony czy nie.

----------


## poznaniak37

miałem podobną sytuację - u mnie wyglądało to tak: zamontowałem oczyszczalnię biologiczną od firmy Aquaeco (nie ekologiczną - drenażową!) i z racji wysokiego stanu wód gruntowych oczyszczone ścieki były odprowadzane do drenażu zamontowanego w nasypie. Z racji, że rury w nasypie znajdowały się ponad 1,5m od zwierciadła wód gruntowych nie musiałem wykonywać operatu i czekać na pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wprowadzanie do nich oczyszczonych ścieków

----------


## Beja

> miałem podobną sytuację - u mnie wyglądało to tak: zamontowałem oczyszczalnię biologiczną od firmy Aquaeco (nie ekologiczną - drenażową!) i z racji wysokiego stanu wód gruntowych oczyszczone ścieki były odprowadzane do drenażu zamontowanego w nasypie. Z racji, że rury w nasypie znajdowały się ponad 1,5m od zwierciadła wód gruntowych nie musiałem wykonywać operatu i czekać na pozwolenie wodnoprawne na wprowadzanie do nich oczyszczonych ścieków






> Oczyszczalnia biologiczna jest zdecydowanie lepsza, sam taka posiadam (aquaeco) i jestem zadowolony.. jeśli chodzi o rozsączenie to ja mam studzienkę chłonną, podobno najlepiej sprawdza się odprowadzenie oczyszczonego ścieku do rowu. Powodzenia


Dziękujemy poznaniakowi za szczere i uczciwe posty.

Post bez reklamy to post stracony!

----------


## iwa126kiel

Jeśli chodzi o koszt wykonania oczyszczalni ścieków, to właśnie wzrósł o mapkę do celów projektowych i projektanta, który musi oczyszczalnię nanieść na ową mapkę. Mapę składany do ZUDP i czekamy na opinię. Dopiero z ich opinią składany wniosek o budowę oczyszczalni. Chyba ktoś za mało do tej pory zarabiał za budowach oczyszczalni, a że jest ich coraz więcej, to urzędasy i z tym sobie poradziły...

----------


## iwa126kiel

Poza tym już od pół roku próbuję przeforsować obecność studni na działce, gdzie chcę wybudować oczyszczalnię (odległość ok. 15 metrów). Nikogo nie obchodzi, że nie piję wody z tej studni, a wykorzystuje ją jedynie do celów gospodarczych, tj. podlewanie ogrodu czy mycie samochodu. Chyba lepiej w okresie letnich suszy wykorzystywać do tych celów wodę ze studni niż z wodociągu. Ale dla urzędnika studnia to studnia i nie dociera, że woda w niej jest zanieczyszczona i niezdatna do spożycia z powodu wieloletniego nieczyszczenia zbiornika. PARANOJA!!! Człowiek chce dobrze dla siebie i środowiska, a jak zwykle ma pod górkę.

----------


## Beja

> Poza tym już od pół roku próbuję przeforsować obecność studni na działce, gdzie chcę wybudować oczyszczalnię (odległość ok. 15 metrów). Nikogo nie obchodzi, że nie piję wody z tej studni, a wykorzystuje ją jedynie do celów gospodarczych, tj. podlewanie ogrodu czy mycie samochodu. Chyba lepiej w okresie letnich suszy wykorzystywać do tych celów wodę ze studni niż z wodociągu. Ale dla urzędnika studnia to studnia i nie dociera, że woda w niej jest zanieczyszczona i niezdatna do spożycia z powodu wieloletniego nieczyszczenia zbiornika. PARANOJA!!! Człowiek chce dobrze dla siebie i środowiska, a jak zwykle ma pod górkę.


A uzasadniają to jakoś? Powołują się na przepis?

----------


## Marcin H

Jeśli jest to studnia zaznaczona na podkładzie geodezyjnym to jest kłopot. Zwykle urzędnicy tak traktują studnie zaznaczone na mapach geodezyjnych, że są to studnie z wodą pitną. W najgorszym wypadku należy zlecić geodecie wykreślenie takiej studni z podkładu jako aktualizację podkładu, uzasadniając że ta studnia została "zlikwidowana" jako ujęcie wody pitnej.

----------


## Beja

Dobry pomysł.

Można też przedstawić rachunki z Wodociągów za dostawę wody pitnej.

----------


## iwa126kiel

> A uzasadniają to jakoś? Powołują się na przepis?


Jest na mapie i ich to nie obchodzi czy ja z niej korzystam czy nie. Pani w naszym Starostwie na moje argumenty o tym, że nie piję tej wody,  że korzystamy przecież z wodociągu, stwierdziła, że nie mam jak jej tego udowodnić, że kiedyś się nie napiję. Poza tym stwierdziła, że nie ma pojęcia "woda pitna" i nawet woda z kałuży może służyć w wyjątkowych sytuacjach za "źródło życia". SMACZNEGO :big grin:  Dlatego teoretycznie mogę również pić z mojej studni.

Poza tym zlikwidowanie studni należy również zgłosić  w starostwie i odczekać miesiąc. Dopiero później można ją zasypać, a następnie mapka zrobiona przez geodetę uwzględniająca brak studni.

----------


## Beja

> Jest na mapie i ich to nie obchodzi czy ja z niej korzystam czy nie.


Obchodzi ich. 
Pamiętaj, że urzędnicy to taki gatunek, który wypowiada się na piśmie. To, co dana panienka albo pan wyraża jako swoje zdanie nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Ważne jest to, co dostaniesz na papierze, bo tam będzie się musiało znaleźć uzasadnienie.
Tak więc albo obierz drogę wymazania studni przez geodetę, co wydaje się pewniejsze, bo jak nie ma studni, to nie ma problemu, albo drogę udowodnienia, że wodę pitną masz z innego źródła, czyli z wodociągu, co chyba będzie tańsze i szybsze, albo jedno i drugie, co chyba będzie najskuteczniejsze.
Niezależnie od drogi - pisz, co dostałeś NA PIŚMIE.

A swoją drogą - ich idiotyzm jest porażający. Idąc dalej tym tokiem, powinieneś zachować dystans 30 m od każdej kałuży, bo przecież możesz się z niej napić wody. W każdym kraju demokratycznym oświadczenie obywatela, że nie pije wody z tej studni, załatwiałoby sprawę, tylko u nas obywatel jest debilem, którego od nieuchronnej śmierci na dur brzucha ratuje hero-urzędas. Powinien zostać ustanowiony Dzień Urzędnika Bohatera.

Dodam jeszcze,  nie wiem który raz, że idaelnie do takiej sytuacji pasuje scena z nieśmiertelnego Barei: "...a gdyby w tym miejscu stało przedszkole przyszłości..."

----------


## Melania69

Jest wiele czynników, które należy wziąć pod uwagę przy wyborze technologii. Przede wszystkim przepuszczalność gruntu, poziom wód gruntowych, ilość miejsca na działce, ilość osób, które z oczyszczalni będą korzystać. No i budżet oczywiście. 
*[moderowano reklamę - Regulamin FM 2.4]*

----------


## mulczas

Witam

Mógłbym prosić o kilka informacji od użytkowników oczyszczalni ścieków a dokładnie oczyszczalni które proponuje firma HABA.

interesuje mnie jak się czyści filtr, jak wygląda wszystko podczas użytkowania, czy cos się psuje, wasze spostrzeżenia, uwagi.

Proszę abyście dopisali jakiego typu macie oczyszczanie czy DT, DM, ZBR, ZWZ, FZM, ORR, ORS, SBBR, OWG Trio,

Czy stosujecie przepompownie ?

w jaki sposób pozbywanie się przefiltrowanych ścieków do studni chłonnej rozsączacie ? jak tak to w jaki sposób? tradycyjny drenaż na żwirze, stosujecie tunele rozsączające, maty firmy HABA, palet rozsączające, palety INDRAN, czy jeszcze coś innego.

Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie informację które mi dostarczycie.

Kilka słów o moje przyszłej inwestycji.
Warunki na działce: woda gruntowa na 1,2m w najgorszym sezonie, grunt to piach i glina (nie przepuszczalny)

Technologia jaką chce zastosować to oczyszczalnia biologiczna + przepompownia z pompą omnigena WQ180F + rozsączanie w nasypie około 70cm.
Tu się pojawia problem gdyż nie wiem jakie rozsączanie będzie najlepsze. Tradycyjnego nie mogę bo miejsce wyznaczona na oczyszczalnie mi nie pozwala. Myślałem o tunelach tych plastikowy (http://sklep.eko-czas.pl/45-tunel-drenazowy.html ) 
lub INDRAN (http://sklep.eko-czas.pl/47-tunel-drenazowy.html )
, ale czy to się nie zamuli po pewnym czasie. 
Podoba mi się też rozwiązanie HABA z matami (http://www.haba.pl/oferta/oczyszczal...yrkulacja.html)

Każda pomoc się przyda.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PiotrWanat

Dosyć poważnie zastanawiam się nad wybudowaniem takiej przydomowej oczyszczalni, wiem, że taka budowa to niemałe koszta, dlatego pomyślałem o dofinansowaniu. Czytałem artykuł na ten temat - http://www.publikuj.org/przydomowa_o...nie_34081.html i jest tam napisane, że "_Obecnie istnieją dwa warianty dofinansowania: z Gminnego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki oraz z funduszy Unii Europejskiej (program operacyjny Infrastruktura i Środowisko)_" Czyli, że mam iść do Urzędu Gminy i zapytać o możliwość dofinansowania? I czy to, że jeszcze nie rozpocząłem budowy oczyszczalni jest jakimś problemem?

----------


## Beja

> Czyli, że mam iść do Urzędu Gminy i zapytać o możliwość dofinansowania? I czy to, że jeszcze nie rozpocząłem budowy oczyszczalni jest jakimś problemem?


Tak, idź do UG. Tam się dowiesz, czy mają dofinansowania i jaki dla nich jest regulamin.
A potem jeszcze zapytaj w Wojewódzkim Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska o to samo.

----------


## jerzyka51

Wszyscy tu się zastanawiają jak tu wydać swoje pieniądze aby mieć kiepsko działające oczyszczalnie i to wcale nie tak bezobsługowe jak piszą.Masz trochę miejsca na działce zrób sobie sam,  lub zleć komuś ,własną najbardziej ekologiczną ,naprawdę bezobsługową oczyszczalnie korzeniową. Raz  zrobiona pracuje dobrze przez 50 lat .Na jej pracę nie ma wpływu nadmiar ,lub brak ścieków i ich skład  , nie potrzeba dodawać żadnych bakterii ,pilnować aby czuły się dobrze. Ta oczyszczalnia to zbiornik wstępny /ja wykorzystałem stare szambo/  zbiornik z piachem obsadzony różna roślinnością małe oczko lub odprowadzenie wody do rowu ,stawu .Większość tej wody i tak odparuje .Ja wykopałem dół ,dałem geowłókninę, folię wsypałem piach obsadziłem trzciną /rośliny do wyboru/,zrobiłem oczko.Ja mam to wszystko mocno rozbudowane bo ta oczyszczalnia z tym oczkiem ,projektowanym obok stawem będzie częścią  ogrodu .http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...mi-r%C4%99kami
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## Beja

> Masz trochę miejsca na działce zrób sobie sam,  lub zleć komuś ,własną najbardziej ekologiczną ,naprawdę bezobsługową oczyszczalnie korzeniową. Raz  zrobiona pracuje dobrze przez 50 lat .Na jej pracę nie ma wpływu nadmiar ,lub brak ścieków i ich skład  , nie potrzeba dodawać żadnych bakterii ,pilnować aby czuły się dobrze.


Odwaliłeś kawał świetnej roboty, ale teraz to już trochę przesadziłeś. Ani taka bezobsługowa, ani taka odporna - zwłaszcza na brak ścieków. W czasie gorącego lata musisz zadbać, aby rośliny (z oczywistych względów głównie "wodolubne") miały odpowiednio wilgotno. Dopóki się korzysta z wody w domu, nie powinno być z tym problemu, ale co z urlopami? Życzę ci jak najlepszej pogody, ale jak twoje "bagienko" pozostanie bez podlewania przez dwa tygodnie albo dłużej, w czasie letniego skwaru, to po powrocie będzie cię czekać trochę roboty z sadzeniem nowej trzciny. No chyba że przed wyjazdem zostawisz odkręconą wodę...

A jak myślisz - nie musisz od czasu do czasu zadbać o twoje roślinki? Przyciąć, przerzedzić, wyrwać samosiejki drzew, dosadzić w razie potrzeby itd. A wywożenie osadu raz na jakiś czas? Nic z tych rzeczy nie zaliczasz do obsługi?

No i w końcu mimo odporności oczyszczalni, nie powinieneś wylewać do kanalizacji wszystkiego, na co ci przyjdzie ochota, bo albo ci zacznie śmierdzieć z osadnika, albo nawet wytrujesz roślinki.

Na temat 50 lat się nie wypowiadam. Zobaczymy za 20  :smile:

----------


## jerzyka51

Jak pisałem moja oczyszczalnia jest duża i głęboka .Więc nie bardzo obawiam się braku w niej  wody  .Mam zainstalowany pływak już  po stronie oczyszczonej wody  /taka szara rura z białą cienką rurką / abym mógł  widzieć co się tam dzieje nisko z wodą.Mam w okolicy oczyszczalni również prąd i kran .To tak na wszelki wypadek ,gdyby nastąpiła klęska dużych upałów, to wtedy pływak będzie sterował zaworem i dopuszczał wodę ,tak rozwiązane jak podlewanie.
           Masz racje z roślinami, przez pierwsze dwa lata trzeba trochę dbać o nie ,póżniej jak trzcina dobrze się rozrośnie to nic jej nie szkodzi.Nawet jak w niewielkich ilościach coś innego wyrośnie to nie ma problem ,te rośliny będą też czyścic wodę .Jedynie nie chce mieć wierzby.W takiej oczyszczalni wcale nie musi być trzcina ,można posadzić tam wiele ozdobnych gatunków roślin i mamy ładną rabatkę kwiatową.
           Mówimy o ściekach domowych, gdzie nie ma miejsca dla starych olei samochodowych ,boryga i kwasów akumulatorowych i tym podobnych trucizn. Z normalnymi ściekami domowymi te oczyszczalnie radzą sobie bardzo dobrze,* według literatury są to jedyne sprawnie działające oczyszczalnie ścieków a pozostałe to tylko namiastki oczyszczalni*. W oczku zasilanym wodami oczyszczalni pływają ryby ,a moje psy chętne piją z niego wodę i w nim pływają. Nie tylko psy ,często na piachu widzę ślady wielu innych zwierzaków.
      Osad rzeczywiście raz na jakiś czas trzeba wywieś lub go kompostować.
      Moja oczyszczalnia pracuje od chyba lata tamtego roku i jedyną rzeczą, którą przy niej zrobiłem było obcięcie trzciny bo mi jej uschłe liście leciały do oczka obok a złużywamy około 15-17 m3 wody miesięcznie na domowe potrzeby ,lubimy pospać w ciepłej wodzie w wannie ,dobrze się relaksuje.Na samym początku dodałem trochę bakterii, aby w pierwszym okresie ,gdy trzcina jeszcze słaba szybciej "ruszyła".
      Jedyne moje problemy to przepompownia ,która musiałem lekko modernizować bo nie przewidziałem np pestek z brzoskwiń które ,jakimś cudem dostały się do pompy i zablokowały zawór zwrotny,lub kiepski wąż który miał wytrzymywać ciśnienia do 10 at  a  rozleciał się przy 1 at.
        Takie oczyszczalnie nawet w Polsce, pracują już dziesiątki lat i nie ma z nimi ,żadnch problemów.
                                     Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## Beja

Żeby była jasność: naprawdę strasznie mi się podoba twoja oczyszczalnia! Widać, że jest przemyślana i dopieszczona, a regulacja poziomu wody to cudo. I tak jak jestem marudą patentowanym, tak twój przykład uważam za godny naśladowania - oczywiście w miarę posiadanych warunków.

Chodziło mi jedynie o to, abyś nie popadał w przesadę. ŻADNA oczyszczalnia nie jest bezobsługowa. W jednej musisz wybierać kosz ze śmierdzącymi skratkami co 3 miesiące, w drugiej regulować zaworki co pół roku, a w twojej pielić rabatkę z kwiatkami i wyrywać małe brzózki, olchy i wierzby, i przycinać zeschłe trzciny. Różnica jest! Ale nie ma "bezobsługowości". 




> według literatury są to jedyne sprawnie działające oczyszczalnie ścieków a pozostałe to tylko namiastki oczyszczalni


 :cool: 
Podaj mi typ oczyszczalni, a ja ci znajdę literaturę, która mówi o niej to samo.
Ci, którzy chcieliby skorzystać z twojego przykładu, powinni być świadomi także ograniczeń. 
Oczyszczalnie gruntowo-korzeniowe z oczywistych powodów zupełnie inaczej pracują w lecie i w zimie. Różnie jest podawana procentowa proporcja efektywności (nie pamiętam dokładnie), ale trzeba to uwzględnić przy projekcie i projektować na warunki zimowe! Szczególnie "niebezpieczne" jest opieranie się na wzorach z Europy zachodniej, gdzie panuje łagodniejszy klimat atlantycki.
Druga sprawa to wykonanie. Chyba w żadnej innej oczyszczalni - nawet drenażowej - tak wiele nie zależy od starannego i prawidłowego wykonania.




> Mówimy o ściekach domowych, gdzie nie ma miejsca dla starych olei samochodowych ,boryga i kwasów akumulatorowych i tym podobnych trucizn. Z normalnymi ściekami domowymi te oczyszczalnie radzą sobie bardzo dobrze.
> [...]
>  Jedyne moje problemy to przepompownia ,która musiałem lekko modernizować bo nie przewidziałem np pestek z brzoskwiń które ,jakimś cudem dostały się do pompy i zablokowały zawór zwrotny,lub kiepski wąż który miał wytrzymywać ciśnienia do 10 at  a  rozleciał się przy 1 at.


Jak nie olejem go, to pestką...  :tongue: 
O tym właśnie mówię. Oczyszczalnia przydomowa zawsze ma swoje ograniczenia.

----------


## jerzyka51

Co do całkowitej bezobsługowości, to się całkowicie z tobą zgadzam ,w każdej trzeba coś robić .Jest tylko różnica co się robi i ile to zajmuje czasu i kasy.Nie można chyba porównywać pielęgnowania roślin z tym co trzeba robić w innych oczyszczalniach, gdzie oprócz normalnej obsługi  często  jest stały problem z zapychaniem się rur drenażowych.
 Ja zanim zabieram się za jakąś pracę to poświęcam bardzo dużo czasu na studiowanie tematu.Wybierając taką oczyszczalnie opierałem się głównie na naszych rodzimych informacjach.Znalazłem kilka opracowań naukowych na ten temat ,jest wiele opisów działających w Polsce od kilku ,kilkunastu lat takich oczyszczalni.Problemy ,jeżeli występują to dlatego, że są żle zrobione/ często się zdarza ,że są płytkie i wtedy problemy zimą./ i nie jest to wina samego pomysłu oczyszczalni  tylko jej wykonania przez fachowca.
 Ja uważam, że jeżeli chcę coś mieć dobrze zrobionego ,to najpierw muszę sam w danej dziedzinie stać się prawie ekspertem .Trudno jest trafić w tej chwili  na dobrego fachowca.Jest dużo takich ,ale jest jeszcze więcej tych, co tylko mówią że wszystko wiedzą .Tu na tym forum jest takich przykładów opisanych  tysiące  i nie są to tylko zwykli ludzie.Opisano tu jak fachowiec architekt kazał klientowi wylać pod mały dom płytę gr 80 cm ,a inny 50 . I nie jest to tylko nasz problem ,pracuje w Niemczech i widziałem ciepłe domy stawiane z pustaków 60 cm grubości a szpary między nimi po 3-6 mm na wylot,widziałem ocieplenia gdzie między ociepleniem ścian a dachu widziałem dom sąsiada.W ich telewizji pokazano dom 6-8 letni, gdzie całe zewnętrzne ocieplenie to jedna hodowla pleśni.
    Ja uważam ,że bez dobrej znajomości tematu nie da się teraz nic zrobić,Zaczynając od kupna gotowego projektu a kończąc na jego wykończeniu.Dlatego nowe domy zamiast tony węgla np  spalają 10 w sezonie ,a koszt budowy wychodzi dwa razy większy niż zakładano.
                 Miłego wieczoru J.korona

----------


## Anruta

Witam, 
potrzebuję Waszej rady  drodzy forumowicze. Planowałam  przydomową oczyszczalnie ale po badaniach wyszło że wody gruntowe mam już na 1,5 m głębokości. Czy ktoś z Was miał podobny problem? Znacie jakieś dobre rozwiązanie zachowując pomysł z  przydomową oczyszczalnią ? Dopiero zaczynamy wszystko planować i nie bardzo się jeszcze znam. Będę wdzięczna za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## olorin

Nazywa się to to "nasyp". Robisz przepompownię i pompujesz ściek oczyszczony do nasypu. Praktycznie każdy producent oczyszczalni oferuje takie rozwiązanie. Pełno tego na forum, pełno takich rozwiązań w necie.

----------


## Anruta

Zgodnie z przepisami drenaż powinien być ułożony 1,5 m nad wodami gruntowymi. Czy coś się stanie jak drenaż będzie położony 1,2 lub 1,3 nad wodami gruntowymi? Czy ktoś to sprawdza? Jakie mogą być skutki użytkowania np. nieprzyjemne zapachy czy coś na podobę. Dodam, iż grunt rodzimy to piach.

----------


## olorin

> Zgodnie z przepisami drenaż powinien być ułożony 1,5 m nad wodami gruntowymi. Czy coś się stanie jak drenaż będzie położony 1,2 lub 1,3 nad wodami gruntowymi? Czy ktoś to sprawdza? Jakie mogą być skutki użytkowania np. nieprzyjemne zapachy czy coś na podobę. Dodam, iż grunt rodzimy to piach.


Stanie się to, że złamiesz przepisy,które mówia że spust ścieku oczyszczonego, czy też podczyszczonego (dla drenażówek) ma być nie mniej niz 1,5 m od lustra wód gruntowych.

----------


## rigmec

Podwieszę się pod temat I zapytam czy warto przewymiarowywać oczyszczalnię. Chodzi o to, że jak się wprowadzimy już do domu to na stałe będa tam mieszkać tylko dwie osoby. Różnica w cenie między najmniejsza oczyszczalnia a kolejna t z reguły 1000 PLN. Ta najmniejsza obsłuży nas i gości bez problemu ale być może większa to np dłuższy czas oczyszczania ale i brak "pokarmu" dla bakterii i ich mniejsza żywotność.
Tak na chłopski rozum to taki mały granacik z ujściem wody do małej korzeniówki a następnie do rowu byłby idealny bo łaczyłby zalety obydwu oczyszczalni a w moim przypadku (usytuowanie działki) mam na to warunki idealne.

----------


## Anruta

> Podwieszę się pod temat I zapytam czy warto przewymiarowywać oczyszczalnię. Chodzi o to, że jak się wprowadzimy już do domu to na stałe będa tam mieszkać tylko dwie osoby. Różnica w cenie między najmniejsza oczyszczalnia a kolejna t z reguły 1000 PLN. Ta najmniejsza obsłuży nas i gości bez problemu ale być może większa to np dłuższy czas oczyszczania ale i brak "pokarmu" dla bakterii i ich mniejsza żywotność.
> Tak na chłopski rozum to taki mały granacik z ujściem wody do małej korzeniówki a następnie do rowu byłby idealny bo łaczyłby zalety obydwu oczyszczalni a w moim przypadku (usytuowanie działki) mam na to warunki idealne.


Czyli zostaje tylko założenie nasypu pod drenaż, ale to się chyba też wiąże z zamontowaniem pompy na odcinku osadnik - studnia rozdzielcza. Mam pytanie jeśli chodzi o tą pompę, na jakiej zasadzie ona działa? Czy "chodzi" cały czas czy tylko okresowo co jakiś czas pompuje?
Czy jest jeszcze inna alternatywa dla drenażu z nasypem? Może oczyszczalnia biologiczna ze studnią chłonną na oczyszczoną wodę? Ale to pewnie koszt dużo większy od drenażu?

----------


## olorin

Na początku mam taką radę: poczytaj troche o temacie oczyszczalni i sposobu rozprowadzania ścieku oczyszczonego, bo czuje że masz w tym duże braki, a na forum masz tych informacji bez liku.

W przypadku zastosowania nasypu, czy to pod drenaż czy też pod studnie chłonną musisz zastosować przepompownię ścieku, czyli jakiś zbiornik do którego oczyszczony ściek będzie spływał,a następnie przy pomocy pompy pływakowej, czyli takiej która załączy się wtedy kiedy pływak pod wpływem nagromadzonej wody w przepompowni "pójdzie do góry", zostanie przepompowany np. do studni chłonnej umieszczonej w nasypie, w twoim przypadku np. 40cm wysokości. Kiedy pompa wypompuje wodę tak aby pływak pompy opadł to pompa automatycznie się wyłącza.

Koszt studni chłonnej czy też drenażu zależy od tego ile tej wody będzie dobowo wyplywać z oczyszczalni, czyli ile tego ścieku będziecie produkować. Jedno co dla mnie przemawia za studnią chłonną to ilość miejsca na działce jaką taka studnia zajmuje, Oczywiście pod studnie chłonną trzeba mieć warunki glebowe tzn. najlepiej mieć zwyczajnie piach, a nie mieć gliny.

----------


## Anruta

> Na początku mam taką radę: poczytaj troche o temacie oczyszczalni i sposobu rozprowadzania ścieku oczyszczonego, bo czuje że masz w tym duże braki, a na forum masz tych informacji bez liku.
> 
> W przypadku zastosowania nasypu, czy to pod drenaż czy też pod studnie chłonną musisz zastosować przepompownię ścieku, czyli jakiś zbiornik do którego oczyszczony ściek będzie spływał,a następnie przy pomocy pompy pływakowej, czyli takiej która załączy się wtedy kiedy pływak pod wpływem nagromadzonej wody w przepompowni "pójdzie do góry", zostanie przepompowany np. do studni chłonnej umieszczonej w nasypie, w twoim przypadku np. 40cm wysokości. Kiedy pompa wypompuje wodę tak aby pływak pompy opadł to pompa automatycznie się wyłącza.
> 
> Koszt studni chłonnej czy też drenażu zależy od tego ile tej wody będzie dobowo wyplywać z oczyszczalni, czyli ile tego ścieku będziecie produkować. Jedno co dla mnie przemawia za studnią chłonną to ilość miejsca na działce jaką taka studnia zajmuje, Oczywiście pod studnie chłonną trzeba mieć warunki glebowe tzn. najlepiej mieć zwyczajnie piach, a nie mieć gliny.


Dzięki za info!
To że mam braki w tym temacie pisałam wyżej  :smile:  Będę czytać ...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## michal_paluch

Myślicie, że założenie takiej instalacji http://www.meskon.com.pl/sterowanie.html będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem? Od jakiegoś czasu myślę o założeniu u siebie takiej oczyszczalni i szukam jakichś dodatkowych opinii.

----------


## Beja

> Myślicie, że założenie takiej instalacji http://www.meskon.com.pl/sterowanie.html będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem?


Myślę, że będzie fatalnym rozwiązaniem. Szafy sterownicze zazwyczaj kiepsko sobie radzą w ściekach, a i skuteczność oczyszczania pozostawia wiele do życzenia.

Masz zamiar ją zanurzyć, czy polewać?

----------


## andmagg

witam,

czy mogę prosić o namiar na firmę sprzedającą i montująca twoją oczyszczalnię ścieków.
Właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru rodzaju oczyszcalni
pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## misiupl

Wtrącę swoje 3 grosze nt oczyszczalni którą kupiłem - może się komuś przyda.
Szukałem zbiornika pionowego, teren mam suchy a i odejście z domu dość głęboko. Padło na zbiornik Mboś 3000L z frukko.pl. Do tego komplet do rozsączania na pakietach. Co do działania owych pakietów się nie wypowiem, jeszcze nie użytkuję, ale zbiornik i pakiety wykonane porządnie, zbiornik nawet pancernie. Kontakt z firmą ok, dostawa ich transportem też ok.

----------


## klaudiuszNatko

jeśli chcesz dowiedzieć się troche na temat oczyszczalni ścieków to na tej stronie: http://oczyszczalnieprimeko.pl/ w dziale przydomowe oczyszczalnie są chyba wszystkie oczyszczalnie montowane w PL i są ich opisy dokładne, tzn. jak działają itd itd  :smile:

----------


## Jarek82

W domu rodzinnym jest przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, jednak od kilku tygodni nie działa tak jak należy. To znaczy ze zbiornika betonowego wylewa się "woda", wiąże się to z koniecznością częstszego wybierania osadów. I tak się zastanawiam czy przyczyną może być niesprawna dmuchawa membranowa. Orientowałem się już w cenach w sklepach internetowych np. http://www.bioires.pl/Dmuchawy-membr...e-oczyszczalni, nie wiem jak to jest w sklepach stacjonarnych, ale ceny chyba podobne. Oczywiście jeśli problem będzie nadal się powtarzał, to skontaktuję się z serwisem. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Beja

> W domu rodzinnym jest przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków, jednak od kilku tygodni nie działa tak jak należy. To znaczy ze zbiornika betonowego wylewa się "woda", wiąże się to z koniecznością częstszego wybierania osadów. I tak się zastanawiam czy przyczyną może być niesprawna dmuchawa membranowa. Orientowałem się już w cenach w sklepach internetowych ... nie wiem jak to jest w sklepach stacjonarnych, ale ceny chyba podobne. Oczywiście jeśli problem będzie nadal się powtarzał, to skontaktuję się z serwisem. Proszę o pomoc.


Co to za "woda"? Gdzie się wylewa (może jakaś fotka?)

Czemu myślisz, że ma to związek z dmuchawą i po co wklejasz reklamę? Jeśli tylko chcesz porównać ceny to od tego są Skąpiec, Ceneo ewentualnie Allegro. Ułatwię ci szukanie - na podanym przez ciebie linku są dmuchawy AirMac produkowane przez tajwańską firmę Dian Bao Inc.

----------


## tomi2981

> witam,
> czytam forum i widzę, że jak zwykle dużo pytań i mało odpowiedzi. Proszę więc pytać, a postaram się w miarę możliwości odpowiadać i rozwiewać wątpliwości. Doborem, projektowaniem, montażem i eksploatacją różnego rodzaju oczyszczalni zajmuję się od 1999r. Nie jestem producentem oczyszczalni, więc nie upycham na siłę swojego "najlepszego" urządzenia  Przez 15 lat spotkałem się prawie ze wszystkimi rodzajami oczyszczalni sprzedawanymi i montowanymi na rynku. Często jeżdżę na serwis oczyszczalnie zamontowane przez fachowców "od montażu okien" i z doświadczenia wiem, że nawet bardzo dobra oczyszczalnia potrafi być tak źle zamontowana, że nie da się jej prosto i tanio naprawić. Czasem po kilku latach funkcjonowania źle dobranej i zainstalowanej oczyszczalni, koszty jej demontażu i ponownej dobrej instalacji potrafią przerazić. Na rynku cały czas pojawiają się nowi fachowcy od montażu, którzy po zepsuciu dziesiątek montażu zmieniają branżę. Niestety na ich miejsce przychodzą następni "znawcy". Postaram się od dnia dzisiejszego aktywnie uczestniczyć na forum muratora i wspomagać Państwa doradztwem. Jestem z Krakowa i zasięgiem działania jest zachodnia Małopolska i wschodni Śląsk. Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku.
> J.


Witam,
Mieszkam w Krakowie a buduje dom koło Krakowa i jestem teraz na etapie wyboru oczyszczalni ścieków. Na mojej działce jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych więc oczyszczalnia z poletkiem rozsądzającym nie wchodzi w grę, Zastanawiam się nad biologiczna tylko zupełnie nie wiem jaką, Czy mógł byś mi coś polecić, ewentualnie możemy się umówić gdzieś na jakieś spotkanie i porozmawiać na ten temat.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## pikolo0

sprawdź oczyszczalnie firmy JPR Aqua

----------


## alfa-tech

> witam,
> czytam forum i widzę, że jak zwykle dużo pytań i mało odpowiedzi. Proszę więc pytać, a postaram się w miarę możliwości odpowiadać i rozwiewać wątpliwości. Doborem, projektowaniem, montażem i eksploatacją różnego rodzaju oczyszczalni zajmuję się od 1999r. Nie jestem producentem oczyszczalni, więc nie upycham na siłę swojego "najlepszego" urządzenia  Przez 15 lat spotkałem się prawie ze wszystkimi rodzajami oczyszczalni sprzedawanymi i montowanymi na rynku. Często jeżdżę na serwis oczyszczalnie zamontowane przez fachowców "od montażu okien" i z doświadczenia wiem, że nawet bardzo dobra oczyszczalnia potrafi być tak źle zamontowana, że nie da się jej prosto i tanio naprawić. Czasem po kilku latach funkcjonowania źle dobranej i zainstalowanej oczyszczalni, koszty jej demontażu i ponownej dobrej instalacji potrafią przerazić. Na rynku cały czas pojawiają się nowi fachowcy od montażu, którzy po zepsuciu dziesiątek montażu zmieniają branżę. Niestety na ich miejsce przychodzą następni "znawcy". Postaram się od dnia dzisiejszego aktywnie uczestniczyć na forum muratora i wspomagać Państwa doradztwem. Jestem z Krakowa i zasięgiem działania jest zachodnia Małopolska i wschodni Śląsk. Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku.
> J.


Witam

Tak jak koledzy z południa zajmujemy się oczyszczalniami (może ciut krócej) ponad 13 lat i tylko tym. Jesteśmy z Bydgoszczy i wybudowaliśmy już ponad 2500 oczyszczalni w różnych technologiach i przetestowaliśmy większość (jak nie wszystkie) oczyszczalnie. Mamy swoje opinie i chcemy również pomagać i dzielić się naszą wiedzą. Celem naszym jest uświadamianie klientów jak i również mało świadomych instalatorów co za "cuda" montują. 
Bardzo dużo naprawiamy oczyszczalni po takich fachowcach i jest nam bardzo przykro patrzeć jak załąmani klienci często z  ogromnym kredytem na głowie wykończeni finansowo po "wykończeniówce" muszą płacić ponownie za poprawki. 

U nas niechlubną sławą cieszą się fachowcy z wszelkich firm wodociągowych, komunalnych itp. wykonujących dodatkowe prace po godzinach. Niby siedzą w branży niby się na tym znają a efekty to głupota i dramat (oczywiście większość ale nie wszyscy).

Nie ma idealnych oczyszczalni. Każda oczyszczalnia wymaga uwagi użytkownika, dbania o nią, czyszczenia filtrów jeśli takowe posiadają wymiany membran w kompresorach (oczyszczalnie napowietrzane), cykliczne usuwanie osadów itp. Wbrew wszelkim opiniom woda z oczyszczalni biologicznej nie nadaje się do bezpośredniego podlewania ogrodu.
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich, którzy cały czas wspierają to forum.

----------


## tomi2981

Witam
Co sądzicie o oczyszczalni BIO Hero z firmy Eko-Sum. Czy ktoś z was miał z nią do czynienia?

----------


## Beja

@tomi2981:

najpierw: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...IO-HERO-opinie

a jak nie wystarczy, to: http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.php

----------


## katka

Mam pytanie o biologiczną oczyszczalnie ścieków Roth Micro Step. Zależy mi na opiniach, czy to dobre rozwiązanie?

----------


## mik37

Ceny faktycznie bardzo dobre mają i mimo że post wyżej zalatuje reklamą może warto sprawdzić ...Ma  ktoś tą oczyszczalnie i podzieli się opinią ?

----------


## bob_budownik

Podbijam pytanie

----------


## wal-ker

Jeśli chodzi o koszta eksploatacyjne takiej przydomowej oczyszczalni, to ograniczają się one jedynie do zapłaty za wywóz osadu 2 razy w roku - u mnie w sumie to 140 zł/rok, a teraz podrożało i będzie ok 200, ale to chyba bardziej zależy od regionu.

----------


## robertsonn

> Jeśli chodzi o koszta eksploatacyjne takiej przydomowej oczyszczalni, to ograniczają się one jedynie do zapłaty za wywóz osadu 2 razy w roku - u mnie w sumie to 140 zł/rok, a teraz podrożało i będzie ok 200, ale to chyba bardziej zależy od regionu.


co to za oczyszczalnia? 
ja u siebie muszę oprozniac zbiornik praktycznie co 2-3 miesiące, co niestety kosztuje ;/ ale tak to jet jak kupuje sie po taniosci.

----------


## wal-ker

mamy NV2 traidenisa, w dodatku z sąsiadami "na pol". Raz placa oni raz my  :cool:

----------


## Dwd89

> jeśli interesuje Cię koszt przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków to zajrzyj tu http://primeko.pl/cennik/


uprawiasz marketing szeptany kolego, a firma primeko jest do bani, typowy krzak.

----------


## lato_2000

Ostrzegam przed cwaniakiem i oszustem !
 Pobrał przedpłatę 1500 zł. Umówionej pracy nie podjął.  Zaprzestał odbierania telefonu. W obecności policji  pisemnie zobowiązał się do zwrotu przedpłaty w ciągu 2 dni. Nie zwrócił. Wabi potencjalnych klientów całkiem ładną stroną http://alleoczyszczalnie.com.pl/  , pełną niedziałających linków. Na Allegro reklamuje sprzedaż kilkudziesięciu różnych oczyszczalni, choć w ciągu ostatniego roku żadnej nie sprzedał. Na umówione spotkanie przyjeżdża z rodziną zdezelowanym samochodem chcąc wzbudzić zaufanie. Proponuje niewielką przedpłatę i umawia prace, do których nigdy nie dochodzi.
Oszust posługuje się telefonem 730-501-793.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w bład z ta mapą do celów projektowych bo nie wszedzie jest ona wymagana, zalezy od interpretacji urzędnika - to głównie chodzi o uzgdnienie z ZUD i przepisy związane z geodezją. bardzo duzo urzędów w Polsce wymagało a później zmienili swoje podejście, nie wiem może inaczej zaczęli interpretować przepisy.




> Jeśli chodzi o koszt wykonania oczyszczalni ścieków, to właśnie wzrósł o mapkę do celów projektowych i projektanta, który musi oczyszczalnię nanieść na ową mapkę. Mapę składany do ZUDP i czekamy na opinię. Dopiero z ich opinią składany wniosek o budowę oczyszczalni. Chyba ktoś za mało do tej pory zarabiał za budowach oczyszczalni, a że jest ich coraz więcej, to urzędasy i z tym sobie poradziły...

----------


## piotraudi

czy ktoś zna dobą firme z woj.pomorskiego
myślałem nad oczyszczalnią drenażową   i czy zbiornik musi być w tym miejscu co na mapce do celów projektowych?bo rozumiem ze zmiana na mapce kosztuje i nie mało.
oraz kolejne pytanie na mapce mam napisane zbiornik bezodpływowy  to znaczy ,ze nie moge zrobić szamba drenażowego lub biologicznego tylko zwykłe wywozowe??-

----------


## Gronislaw

> I własnie rok temu stwierdziłem że czas na te zmiany, ogórków ani innych ważyw na tym polu nie uprawiam (wierzba energetyczna), któryś z kolegów pisze że nie chciałby żeby jego działka służyła za oczyszczalnie. Nie widziałem jeszcze żeby woda płynęła pod górę. Pełne oczyszczenie ścieków następuje około1,5 m pod poziomem drenażu. Specjalne zezwolenie na odprowadzenie ścieków do gruntu obowiązuje powyżej 5 metrów sześciennych na dobę. W projekcie który otrzymałem od firmy która montowała było założone że zwykły śmiertelnik zużywa 150 litrów na dobę, pomnożone przez 5-ciu mieszkańców daje 750 litrów razy 30 dni daje 22,5 tyś. litrów na miesiąc. Taka jest możliwość przerobowa oszczyszczalni ( takiej jak moja)
> I może już wystarczy tych uszczypliwości. Ciekawe czy wszyscy jesteście tacy święci? A co z kibelkiem na działeczce podczas budowy Też gówno na działce zasypane a może jeszcze nie?


 :spam:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Cześć,

Jaką masz oczyszczalnię, że osad wywozisz co trzy mieisące?

pzdr
Artur




> co to za oczyszczalnia? 
> ja u siebie muszę oprozniac zbiornik praktycznie co 2-3 miesiące, co niestety kosztuje ;/ ale tak to jet jak kupuje sie po taniosci.

----------


## aminta

Witam, mam kilka pytań,
Co z kosztami związanymi z kontrolą jakości ścieków oczyszczonych?
Czy dla POŚ również obowiązuje zapis z RMŚ z 18.11.2014 o regularnym poborze próbek do badań jakości?
Jak często należy pobierać próbki?

----------


## panfotograf

> co to za oczyszczalnia? 
> ja u siebie muszę oprozniac zbiornik praktycznie co 2-3 miesiące, co niestety kosztuje ;/ ale tak to jet jak kupuje sie po taniosci.


 :jaw drop: Ja wywożę co 3 lata (3 osoby w domu)

----------


## waldekosa

Miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego z czerwca 2004. dla terenów z moją działką mówi:
"Wymaga się odprowadzenia ścieków bytowych poprzez kanalizację sanitarną kolektorami grawitacyjnymi do przepompowni
ścieków sanitarnych, skąd przewodami tłocznymi będą odprowadzane do istniejącego kolektora sanitarnego poza granicą planu; dopuszcza się tymczasowo gromadzenie ścieków w szczelnych wybieralnych zbiornikach na ścieki, z rygorem wywozu nieczystości do punktu zlewnego miejskiej oczyszczalni ścieków, oraz wymaga się zrealizowania przyłącza po wybudowaniu odpowiedniego
kolektora sanitarnego w ciągu jednego roku po jego oddaniu do użytku, ale gdzie poziom wód gruntowych w stanach wysokich jest poniżej 1,5 m;"
Jest to teren na obrzeżach, w granicach miasta,  przeznaczony pod zabudowę jednorodzinną  gdzie funkcjonuje wodociąg, ale brak jest kanalizacji.  Działka ma 10 arów, 4-osobowa rodzina, czyli ok. 0,6m3 ścieków na dobę
W nieformalnej rozmowie pracownicy wodociągów przyznają, że ze względu na małą gęstość zabudowy, przez najbliższe kilka lat nie opłaca się im budować kanalizacji na tym terenie.
Przy załatwianiu wstępnych formalności przed wystąpieniem o pozwolenie na budowę - Urząd miasta (urzędnik) gdy zapytałem czy będę mógł wybudować oczyszczalnię przydomową odpowiedział, że NIE, bo taki jest zapis w planie. Ja takiego zapisu o zakazie nie widzę. Czy urzędnik ma rację? Czy da się to jakoś wygrać? Jeśli wybuduję oczyszczalnię to czy będę musiał w przyszłości podłączyć się do kolektora zbiorczego? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## panfotograf

Może jakiś kierownik budowy, czy projektant domów by się wypowiedział?
Budowa szamba jest niewiele tańsza od prostej oczyszczalni. A oczyszczone wody są odprowadzane do gruntu, który nawożą. Ani nie śmierdzi, ani nie truje, praktycznie nie ma kosztów użytkowania - zapominasz o jej istnieniu.
A za ścieki odprowadzane do kanalizacji trzeba płacić. Za wywóz szamba też całkiem sporo i do tego okazuje się że jest pełne w najmniej dogodnym momencie.
U nas jest problem z którym gminy sobie nie radzą. Budują kanalizacje, a ludzie potem nie chcą się do niej podłączać. I nie ma sposobu na ich zmuszenie. A realnie zamiast wywozić zawartość szamba, wieczorkiem wypompowują zawartość na pole.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Sposób jest prosty - UG ma zgodnie z Ustawą o utrzymaniu czystości i porządku w gminie obowiązek kontrolować ilośc wywożonych nieczystości płynnych. My jako użytkownicy zgodnie z ta ustawą mamy obowiązek wywieźć to we wskazane miejsce. Jeśli nie potrafimy się rozliczyć ze ścieków (ilość pobranej wody x 80%) to znaczy, że niezgodnie z prawem pozbywamy się ścieków - za to są kary i to bardzo wysokie. 
Całkiem niedawno w gminie Krotoszyn przeprowadzono taką akcję - ludzie otrzymali czas na dostarczenie kwitów z wywozu. Prawie nikt nie dostarczył i w tym terenie nagle wzrosła ilośc zainstalowanych POŚ. Można rozwiązać???? Można tylko trzeba chcieć i być konsekwentnym !!!!




> Może jakiś kierownik budowy, czy projektant domów by się wypowiedział?
> Budowa szamba jest niewiele tańsza od prostej oczyszczalni. A oczyszczone wody są odprowadzane do gruntu, który nawożą. Ani nie śmierdzi, ani nie truje, praktycznie nie ma kosztów użytkowania - zapominasz o jej istnieniu.
> A za ścieki odprowadzane do kanalizacji trzeba płacić. Za wywóz szamba też całkiem sporo i do tego okazuje się że jest pełne w najmniej dogodnym momencie.
> U nas jest problem z którym gminy sobie nie radzą. Budują kanalizacje, a ludzie potem nie chcą się do niej podłączać. I nie ma sposobu na ich zmuszenie. A realnie zamiast wywozić zawartość szamba, wieczorkiem wypompowują zawartość na pole.

----------


## suepl

hejka, planuje budowe domku jednorodzinnego na malej bo 600m dzialce i myslalam o oczyszczalni przydomowej ale nie wiem czy bedzie taka mozliwosc ze wzgledu na rozmiary dzialki. dodatkowo na samym srodku stoji studnia z ktorej woda juz raczej nie nadaje sie do picia ale chetnie zostawila bym ja do podlewania. z 2 stron dzialki ida rury od wody i gazu czy istnieje szandsa na zamontowanie oczyszczalni czy pozostaje szambo? dodam iz po roztopach dookola jest duzo wody tzn teren podmokly.

----------


## GordonG

Zgadzam się że przydomowe oczyszczalnie ścieków to lepsze rozwiązanie niż zwykłe betonowe szamba. Niestety ekologiczne rozwiązania to nie małe koszty ale zawsze można liczyć na dofinansowanie np z gminy. Warto zorientować się czy właśnie twoja gmina nie oferuje dopłat. Inwestycja tak naprawdę zwraca się bardzo szybko. Wystarczy przeliczyć sobie ile wydawało się na wywóz nieczystości w ciągu roku (u mnie to było ponad 1200 zł) i ile zaoszczędzimy z nową oczyszczalnia. Ja tylko raz na rok zamawiam wóz asenizacyjny by pozbyć się osadu i doliczam tylko koszt napowietrzania, w sumie nie przekracza to 200 zł za rok. Mój zysk na rok to ponad 1000 zł.

----------


## botosik

Witam. Mam pytanie. Jesli na działce znajdują się dwa domy mieszkalne to czy mogę podłączyć je do jednej przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków? Załóżmy, że w jednym domu mieszka 4 osoby, a ilość scieków przypadająca na jeden dom to 0,48m3/dobę. To samo tyczy się drugiego domu. Czy indywidualna oczyszczalnia scieków to dosłownie indywidualna, przypadająca na jeden dom oczyszczalnia?

----------


## coachu13

Czy ma ktoś wykonawcę na Śląsku godnego polecenia ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

mowa o bioszambo ? bo jeśli tak to przecież groszowe sprawy , koparka jakieś 300 zł wykop i zasypanie ze 200 żwir za 200 zł i sam to zrobisz proste jak budowa cepa

----------


## Beja

> mowa o bioszambo ? bo jeśli tak to przecież groszowe sprawy , koparka jakieś 300 zł wykop i zasypanie ze 200 żwir za 200 zł i sam to zrobisz proste jak budowa cepa


 :big lol: 

Dzięki!
Nie ma to jak śmieszny wpis w taki ponury, deszczowy poranek.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Dzięki!
> Nie ma to jak śmieszny wpis w taki ponury, deszczowy poranek.



deszczu u mnie jeszcze nie ma  :wink:  tak napisałem bo w reklamach wszystko podciągają pod jedną nazwę , to tak  sąsiad ma oczyszczalnię na dwa duże zbiorniki z jakimiś pompami i reszta spływa do studni chłonnej 3x3m głęboka na 3 metry wypełniona żwirem ,zakładali mu to w 2011 roku kosztowała go ta instalacja 21 tys zł , ja kupiłem bioszambo za 2000 zł koparka wykop zasyp razem 400 zł żwir 300 zł i działa tylko ja mam niecały rok co będzie dalej nie wiem natomiast sąsiad ma już problemy nie tyle z urządzeniem ale z tą studnią , już nie chłonie , musi dawać specjalne dawki końskie tych bakteri , mamy teren gliniasty , ja specjalnie nie robiłem studni chłonnej bo w razie czego koparka i do dzieła , mnie to kosztowało 3 tys

----------


## aksamitka

witajcie, na dniach musze zdecydowac jaka oczyszczalnie zakupic,  zaproponowano mi oczyszczalnie ekopol studnia chlopnna z przpompownia, jako ze na dzilace jest glina, cena 12 000, czy to dobra oferta? czy warto zakupic oczyszczalnie tej firmy?

----------


## photos

> witajcie, na dniach musze zdecydowac jaka oczyszczalnie zakupic,  zaproponowano mi oczyszczalnie ekopol studnia chlopnna z przpompownia, jako ze na dzilace jest glina, cena 12 000, czy to dobra oferta? czy warto zakupic oczyszczalnie tej firmy?


ja mam oczyszczalnie tej firmy i nie narzekam. Czy to dobra cena...nie wiem, bo nic nie napisalas
1. Na ile osob jest oczyszczalnia?
2. Czy pompa do przepompowni jest wliczona?
3, Czy jest to oferta z montazem czy sama oczyszczalnia, jak z montazem to jeszcze wiele innych pytań.

----------


## aksamitka

1 do 5 osob
2 nie wiem, musze dopytac
3 oferta z montazem, zwirem, koparka, podobno za calosc, mam gline wiec warunki kiepskie

----------


## coachu13

Chodzi o przydomowa oczyszczalnie ścieków. Tak żeby mieć z tym spokój. To raczej coś więcej niż tylko bioszambo.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Chodzi o przydomowa oczyszczalnie ścieków. Tak żeby mieć z tym spokój. To raczej coś więcej niż tylko bioszambo.



no nie wiem czy będziesz miał spokój , pisałem o tym kilka postów wyżej , sąsiad wydał 21 tys za wypasionę w 2011 roku i na jesieni zaczęły się klocki bo studnia chłonna powiedziała dosyć tego . tak że byłbym ostrożny w wyborze

----------


## coachu13

Dlatego pytam o solidnego wykonawcę, którego możecie polecić.

----------


## ralf7801

Witam ,a jak to wygąda jeśli kanalizacja już jest a będę chciał wybudować POŚ ze względu na niższe koszta ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Witam ,a jak to wygąda jeśli kanalizacja już jest a będę chciał wybudować POŚ ze względu na niższe koszta ?



to chyba musisz zrobić to na swoją rękę bo zgody raczej nie dostaniesz , oni dbają o swoje interesy

----------


## surf

To zależy jak daleko masz kanalizację od domu/działki. W przepisach jest chyba coś takiego jak uzasadnienie ekonomiczne inwestycji (jeśli budowane przez Ciebie przyłącze byłoby wybitnie długie to masz szansę). 
Proponuję zacząć od wystąpienia do PGK o wydanie warunków przyłączeniowych. Być może tak jak było w moim wypadku odmówią ze względu na ich brak w pasie domowym (droga wewnętrzna, 150m dalej jest instalacja w drodze gminnej). 
Dzięki takiej decyzji mam podstawę do rozpoczęcia starań o budowę poś (pomimo nakazu przyłączenia do kanalizy w mpzp). 

W związku ze zmianą przepisów (styczeń 2016) pojawił się jednak inny problem dotyczący kosztów, o którym pisałem w 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7129666

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Tylko czy aby grunt na którym ma być ta oczyszczalnia jest odpowiednio chłonny ? 
W pytaniu było coś o glinie....

----------


## Doomika

A czy możecie kogoś polecić w Małopolsce ewentualnie śląskie robiących oczyszczalnie, którzy się na tym znają? Zupełnie się w tym nie orientuję. Zgodnie z WZ miał był przyłącz do kanalizacji, były tez warunki z wodociągów. Jak przyszło co do czego, okazało się, że jednak przyłączyć do kanalizacji się nie da, bo różnica poziomów(coś tam coś tam) i mus zrobienia oczyszczalni spadł na nas jak grom z jasnego nieba. Działkę mamy 13 arów. Ziemia, nie glina, ale też nie piaski, tzw. rędzina. Nie wiem co będzie najlepsze? Drenaże? Studnia chłonna?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

drenaże są zdecydowanie tańsze a w razie czego zawsze można od nowa przekopać a koszt niewielki całość pewnie kto to będzie robił , jeśli samemu to koparka 500 zł baniak od 1800 do 3000 tys tam jest cały komplet , mnie to kosztowało nie więcej niż 3 tys

----------


## djbovorta

Witam 

W mojej gminie jest nakaz montażu przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków , bądź podpisania umowy wywozu szamba . W moim gospodarstwie posiadam wybudowaną wiele lat temu (prymitywną ) oczyszczalnie . Składa się ona z szamba betonowego oraz drenażu na działkę rolną również mojej własności. Na wyjściu z szamba rury drenażowej mam zbiornik w którym odstaje się szlam , dalej idzie już woda "czysta" . Co jakiś czas dodaje do zbiornika bakterie które pomagają oczyszczać ścieki . Moje pytanie jest takie czy jest jakaś szansa zalegalizować moje szambo jako oczyszczalnie ścieków własnej roboty ? Jeśli tak jakie dokumenty są mi potrzebne i gdzie je mogę uzyskać . 

Pozdrawiam Artur

----------


## misiupl

Witam,
chciałbym OSTRZEC przed pewnym produktem
2 lata temu kupiłem zestaw POŚ marki FRUKKO, zbiornik M-BOS 3000L (pionowy) + pakiety rozsączające Terra Pak (albo podobnie)
Odejście z domu mam na głębokości 60cm, następnie zbiornik i dalej studzienka rozdzilcza i 2 nitki pakietów.
Pakiety przysypane ok 1,2-1,4 m ziemi. Zostały przez ten ciężar zgniecione (30cm wysokości pakietu) zrobiło się 10cm. Po półtora roku przestało mi rozsączać i musiałem odkopywać całe rozsączenie i teraz zrobiłem na grubym żwirze.
Nie polecam tych pakietów, zbiornik bardzo fajny.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam 
> 
> W mojej gminie jest nakaz montażu przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków , bądź podpisania umowy wywozu szamba . W moim gospodarstwie posiadam wybudowaną wiele lat temu (prymitywną ) oczyszczalnie . Składa się ona z szamba betonowego oraz drenażu na działkę rolną również mojej własności. Na wyjściu z szamba rury drenażowej mam zbiornik w którym odstaje się szlam , dalej idzie już woda "czysta" . Co jakiś czas dodaje do zbiornika bakterie które pomagają oczyszczać ścieki . Moje pytanie jest takie czy jest jakaś szansa zalegalizować moje szambo jako oczyszczalnie ścieków własnej roboty ? Jeśli tak jakie dokumenty są mi potrzebne i gdzie je mogę uzyskać . 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Artur


No w takich kwestiach to chyba sam siebie bym nie nazwał specjalistą, gdyż montuje oczyszczalnie, czy modernizuje je z wykorzystaniem nowych materiałów. Dlatego ja bym wstawił nowy osadnik gnilny zgodny z 12566-1 i wykorzystał istniejący drenaż o ile się do tego nadaje. Oczywiście pozostaje kwestia legalizacji oczyszczalni - np. zgłoszenia jej.

Szambo, które udaje osadnik bez papierów, raczej się nie uda przerobić na coś zgodnego z normą. Z drugiej strony, gdyby iść za ciosem i zrobić na to projekt indywidualny, to jaki projektant by się pod tym podpisał ? :/

Zaznaczam, że jestem zwolennikiem oczyszczalni biologicznych, które są po prostu lepsze i na dłużej. Dlatego musisz się zastanowić, czy może taką chcesz  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam,
> chciałbym OSTRZEC przed pewnym produktem
> 2 lata temu kupiłem zestaw POŚ marki FRUKKO, zbiornik M-BOS 3000L (pionowy) + pakiety rozsączające Terra Pak (albo podobnie)
> Odejście z domu mam na głębokości 60cm, następnie zbiornik i dalej studzienka rozdzilcza i 2 nitki pakietów.
> Pakiety przysypane ok 1,2-1,4 m ziemi. Zostały przez ten ciężar zgniecione (30cm wysokości pakietu) zrobiło się 10cm. Po półtora roku przestało mi rozsączać i musiałem odkopywać całe rozsączenie i teraz zrobiłem na grubym żwirze.
> Nie polecam tych pakietów, zbiornik bardzo fajny.


No właśnie konkurowanie pomiędzy sobą firm w kwestii osadników, weszło też na dalszą część oczyszczalni - czyli nowe wersje drenaży, np. pakiety, czy tunele. Jeśli ktoś chce mieć porządny drenaż to na długości rur drenażowych i ilości żwiru płukanego nie powinno się zbytnio oszczędzać. Nie wierzę w taki rozwiązania, które np. drenaż 50-metrowy zastępują drenażem pakietowym, czy tunelowym 10-metrowym ???

Właśnie tak czasem tracę klientów. Osadniki tańsze, czy droższe, to mniejsza różnica niż różnica w robociźnie i materiale, za drenaż o długości 1/3, czy 1/2 oferowanego przeze mnie - trudno się mówi, ja przynajmniej daję realną gwarancję, że będzie działać !!!

----------


## alladyn12

trochę odkopuje temat
jak widać za oknem wiosna praktycznie już z nami (co prawda nie ta kalendarzowa) i nadszedł czas nad myśleniem o kolejnych krokach w swoim domu  :smile: 
Wraz z żoną zastanawiamy się właśnie nad montażem oczyszczalni ścieków i przychodzą pytania, która lepsza.. w sumie wstępnie dogadałem się z instalatorem na oczyszczalnie tego producenta SPAM
W domu jest nas jak narazie 3  :smile:  Ja żona i synek, pytanie czy ta oczyszczalnia nam wystarczy gdy nasza rodzina powiększy się do 5 osób  :smile: 
Żonie marzy się trójka dzieci  :smile: 
a może montował ktoś taką oczyszczalnie i potrafi powiedzieć, po kilku latach użytkowania czy jest ona czegoś warta ?
Nie chciałbym wydawać majątku na ewentualne naprawy w późniejszym czasie, nie będę ukrywał że liczę, na oszczędności o jakich instalator tak naprawdę mnie zapewnia podczas każdej rozmowy telefonicznej

----------


## WojtekINST

> trochę odkopuje temat
> jak widać za oknem wiosna praktycznie już z nami (co prawda nie ta kalendarzowa) i nadszedł czas nad myśleniem o kolejnych krokach w swoim domu 
> Wraz z żoną zastanawiamy się właśnie nad montażem oczyszczalni ścieków i przychodzą pytania, która lepsza.. w sumie wstępnie dogadałem się z instalatorem na oczyszczalnie tego producenta http://www.ekohouse-oczyszczalnie.pl...vh4l-v12l.html
> W domu jest nas jak narazie 3  Ja żona i synek, pytanie czy ta oczyszczalnia nam wystarczy gdy nasza rodzina powiększy się do 5 osób 
> Żonie marzy się trójka dzieci 
> a może montował ktoś taką oczyszczalnie i potrafi powiedzieć, po kilku latach użytkowania czy jest ona czegoś warta ?
> Nie chciałbym wydawać majątku na ewentualne naprawy w późniejszym czasie, nie będę ukrywał że liczę, na oszczędności o jakich instalator tak naprawdę mnie zapewnia podczas każdej rozmowy telefonicznej


Cóż tu w skrócie mogę Ci powiedzieć - jest to jedna z kolejnych pionowych oczyszczalni z płyty, która ładnie wygląda na reklamie. W praktyce jest kilka rzeczy, które mi się tam nie podobają. Na pewno nie wierzę, że okres wybierania osadu, jest taki jak wskazany na opisie z linka. Raczej przyjąłbym połowę tej wartości za realną, co czyni dużą różnicę w eksploatacji. Pompy mamutowe działają na zaworach ustawianych ręcznie - życzę powodzenia  :sad: . Ogólnie to jestem takim rozwiązaniom przeciwny, bo wówczas zaczyna się zabawa jak je klient może samemu wyregulować, aby miał jeszcze gwarancję ?  :smile: . 
No może i z początku uważał, że to proste, ale z pewnością nadal pamięta to po roku i chce mu się to robić. Dla mnie to jest to łatwy sposób do utraty gwarancji i naciągania na odpłatne wizyty - proste  :smile: . Kolejna rzecz to sito / krata na wlocie, którą na pewno będziesz regularnie czyścił i wyrzucał ( chyba do śmieci ) zgromadzone na niej odpadki - jasne  :smile: . Z w/w linka, możesz przejść do artykułu o tych oczyszczalniach w EKSPERCIE BUDOWLANYM, który został napisany przez nich i jest dalszą kontynuacją reklamy - co nic Ci więcej nie da i też się nie dowiesz czegoś więcej.

To było w skrócie, bo jakby dalej czytał to pewnie bym też coś innego znalazł. Jak chcesz jakąś normalną oczyszczalnię, to szukaj SBR-a z pełnym sterowaniem oraz o większej pojemności, aby realna była wartość amortyzacji oczyszczalni w stosunku do szamba  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Oj WojtekINST uważaj bo za chwilę dostaniesz prwatnego straszaka na skrzynkę, za nieuczciwą promocje...hahaha, pisząc takie rzeczy balansujesz na cienkiej linie  :smile: 
Tak na poważnie, to w 100% popieram Twoje uwagi, fajnie to wyglada na folderze i chyba nic więcej, no może i cena kusi co niektórych. 
Ważne aby przy zakupie patrzyć długofalowo, nie to co dzis i teraz. 

pozdrawiam 




> Cóż tu w skrócie mogę Ci powiedzieć - jest to jedna z kolejnych pionowych oczyszczalni z płyty, która ładnie wygląda na reklamie. W praktyce jest kilka rzeczy, które mi się tam nie podobają. Na pewno nie wierzę, że okres wybierania osadu, jest taki jak wskazany na opisie z linka. Raczej przyjąłbym połowę tej wartości za realną, co czyni dużą różnicę w eksploatacji. Pompy mamutowe działają na zaworach ustawianych ręcznie - życzę powodzenia . Ogólnie to jestem takim rozwiązaniom przeciwny, bo wówczas zaczyna się zabawa jak je klient może samemu wyregulować, aby miał jeszcze gwarancję ? . 
> No może i z początku uważał, że to proste, ale z pewnością nadal pamięta to po roku i chce mu się to robić. Dla mnie to jest to łatwy sposób do utraty gwarancji i naciągania na odpłatne wizyty - proste . Kolejna rzecz to sito / krata na wlocie, którą na pewno będziesz regularnie czyścił i wyrzucał ( chyba do śmieci ) zgromadzone na niej odpadki - jasne . Z w/w linka, możesz przejść do artykułu o tych oczyszczalniach w EKSPERCIE BUDOWLANYM, który został napisany przez nich i jest dalszą kontynuacją reklamy - co nic Ci więcej nie da i też się nie dowiesz czegoś więcej.
> 
> To było w skrócie, bo jakby dalej czytał to pewnie bym też coś innego znalazł. Jak chcesz jakąś normalną oczyszczalnię, to szukaj SBR-a z pełnym sterowaniem oraz o większej pojemności, aby realna była wartość amortyzacji oczyszczalni w stosunku do szamba

----------


## Beja

@WojtekINST: w ogóle szkoda, że się pośpieszyłeś z odpowiedzią, bo powieliłeś reklamę, która została wymoderowana w oryginalnym poście. A to, że teraz pewnie dostaniesz groźby od firmy na "E" to już inna sprawa  :tongue: 

Moje zdanie w sprawie krat koszowych w oczyszczalni przydomowej jest takie - gdybym chciał ręcznie gmerać w tym, co spuszczam z wodą, to używałbym nocnika.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Bardzo trafne określenie z tym nocniczkiem  :smile:  hahaha
Ja jakoś sobie tego nie mogę wyobrazić takie sytuacji, że co kilka/kilkanaście dni musze ten kosz opróżniać wsypując te skratki do innego kosza i dodatkowo przesypując je wapnem.
Kiedyś miałem w ręce instrukcję właśnie od bardzo podobnych oczyszczalni, nawet wrzucałem na forum grafiki kosza. W instrukcji było jasno napisane że max raz na 2-3 dni należy ten kosz opróżnić - toż to masakra jakaś była  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  




> @WojtekINST: w ogóle szkoda, że się pośpieszyłeś z odpowiedzią, bo powieliłeś reklamę, która została wymoderowana w oryginalnym poście. A to, że teraz pewnie dostaniesz groźby od firmy na "E" to już inna sprawa 
> 
> Moje zdanie w sprawie krat koszowych w oczyszczalni przydomowej jest takie - gdybym chciał ręcznie gmerać w tym, co spuszczam z wodą, to używałbym nocnika.

----------


## Leprechaun

Przydomowa Oczyszczalnia Ścieków-Jakie są koszta i opinie?

Pomijając koszt instalacji. Model Biohybryda 2500. Wypompowanie osadnika raz w roku około 100zł ewentualnie dodatkowe wypompowanie gdy coś poszło nie tak i pozdychały bakterie.
Teraz po około 2 latach zamówiłem zestaw naprawczy do dmuchawy (Hiblow HP 60) oraz filtr. Zestaw bez bloków z paro złotową promocją. Z przesyłką 198,80 zł.  Wymiana będzie samodzielna.
Obecne bakterie - Septifos 1,2 kg ~50zł ostatni zakup w kwietniu 2016 i jeszcze sporo jest. Sypię  około miarkę na miesiąc.

Ze dwa może trzy razy miałem dodatkowe awaryjne wypompowanie więc jak wspomniałem to extra dodatkowy koszt plus dodatkowy większy (re)startowy zasyp bakterii.

Przyczyny awarii. Prawdopodobnie przynajmniej raz oczyszczalnia musiała dostać zbyt dużą dawkę niezdrowej chemii. Możliwe chwilowe przeciążenie jak i niedożywienie bakterii.

----------


## Brunoxp

Prośba do piszących opinie w tym wątku: oprócz zwykłych kosztów eksploatacyjnych podajcie proszę liczbę i koszty badan ścieku/oczyszczonej wody w waszym regionie. Tylko wtedy będziemy mieli pełny koszt użytkowania POS

----------


## mlukasiewicz

Ja mam EKO-BIO 4000. Zdecydowałem się na nią bo ojciec taką samą kupił w 2008 czy 2009 i mówi że kompletnie nie musi się borykać z problemem ścieków. Sąsiad ma jakąś inną i ciągle narzeka na zapach, a u ojca takiego problemu kompletnie nie ma. Ja na razie nie mogę wiele powiedzieć, oprócz tego iż obsługa była na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Byłem na naprawdę zaskoczony, że firma w tej branży może tak zaopiekować się klientem. Jeśli chodzi o koszty badań to na razie nie są wymagane, ale słyszałem że jedno badanie coś koło 100 zł.

----------


## panfotograf

> podajcie proszę liczbę i koszty badan ścieku/oczyszczonej wody w waszym regionie. Tylko wtedy będziemy mieli pełny koszt użytkowania POS


A kto wymaga takich badań?

----------


## przemo22627

> Ja mam EKO-BIO 4000. Zdecydowałem się na nią bo ojciec taką samą kupił w 2008 czy 2009 i mówi że kompletnie nie musi się borykać z problemem ścieków. Sąsiad ma jakąś inną i ciągle narzeka na zapach, a u ojca takiego problemu kompletnie nie ma. Ja na razie nie mogę wiele powiedzieć, oprócz tego iż obsługa była na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Byłem na naprawdę zaskoczony, że firma w tej branży może tak zaopiekować się klientem. Jeśli chodzi o koszty badań to na razie nie są wymagane, ale słyszałem że jedno badanie coś koło 100 zł.


mlukasiewicz mógłbyś podaćmi namiar na firme która wam zainstalowała tą POŚ-kę  ? 
dla rodziny 4 osobowej brać tą Eko-bio 2500 ? polecacie pos tej firmy czy to jakiś szrot ?

a co powiecie na ofertę takich POś - http://oczyszczalnie.org/oczyszczalnie-przydomowe.html

----------


## WojtekINST

> mlukasiewicz mógłbyś podaćmi namiar na firme która wam zainstalowała tą POŚ-kę  ? 
> dla rodziny 4 osobowej brać tą Eko-bio 2500 ? polecacie pos tej firmy czy to jakiś szrot ?
> 
> a co powiecie na ofertę takich POś - http://oczyszczalnie.org/oczyszczalnie-przydomowe.html


Dla 4 osób to EKO-BIO 2500 to za mało, gdyż jest to wyrób jednego z grona producentów, którzy dla polepszenia wizerunku i reklamy, zawyżają faktyczne  możliwości swoich urządzeń. 
Firma wskazaną w linku stanowczo bym odradzał, gdyż tworzenie kolejnych wirtualnych modeli oczyszczalni oraz różnorodności typów nie spowoduje tego, iż uwierzę, że coś się tam zmieniło. Dla klientów "łapiących" się na reklamę i lubiących słuchać komplementów dla swojej nie wiedzy to nie będzie stanowiło problemu. Widać sami muszą się o tym przekonać.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ja mam EKO-BIO 4000. Zdecydowałem się na nią bo ojciec taką samą kupił w 2008 czy 2009 i mówi że kompletnie nie musi się borykać z problemem ścieków. Sąsiad ma jakąś inną i ciągle narzeka na zapach, a u ojca takiego problemu kompletnie nie ma. Ja na razie nie mogę wiele powiedzieć, oprócz tego iż obsługa była na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Byłem na naprawdę zaskoczony, że firma w tej branży może tak zaopiekować się klientem. Jeśli chodzi o koszty badań to na razie nie są wymagane, ale słyszałem że jedno badanie coś koło 100 zł.


Poczytaj o oczyszczalniach z jedną komorą.

Nie tą drogą  :smile:

----------


## przemo22627

To teraz już zgłupiałem całkiem ... w takim razie jaki typ bądź konkretny model oczyszczalni przydomowej polecacie ?  najlepiej zeby bylo poletko rozsaczajace - nie chce studni chlonnej ....

----------


## WojtekINST

> To teraz już zgłupiałem całkiem ... w takim razie jaki typ bądź konkretny model oczyszczalni przydomowej polecacie ?  najlepiej zeby bylo poletko rozsaczajace - nie chce studni chlonnej ....


Z oczyszczalni biologicznych na 4 osoby, polecam ZBS-6C lub ACTIBLOC 4. Obie oczyszczalnie pracują w technologii SBR, która dzięki retencji i porcjowaniu, dobrze działa w przydomówkach. Obie oczyszczalnie różnią się od siebie. W ZBS masz bardziej wytrzymały zbiornik oraz dodatkowe pakiety w komorze biologicznej, a w ACTIBLOC jest większa pojemność. Obie oczyszczalnie mają rozbudowane sterowanie automatyczne, a ZBS dodali jeszcze przełączenie trybów działnia - jakby kto chciał. Po obu oczyszczalniach możesz wykonać drenaż rozsączający na żwirze płukanym ( polecam ) lub kombinować z pakietami drenażowymi lub tunelami ( nie polecam, a raczej może być jak i tak dodasz pod nie żwir płukany )  :smile:

----------


## matiix

> Z oczyszczalni biologicznych na 4 osoby, polecam ZBS-6C


A  ja  zapytam    która  lepsza   wydajniejsza 
 ZBS-6C  czy  ZBB-7C.  Myśle  cały  czas   o   zamontowaniu   tej  drugiej   i  studnie  chłonną  bo mam brak   wyjścia  do  wszelakich  rowów melioracyjnych i itp, a  grunt też nie za  ciekawy  bo  glina.

----------


## septic

> To teraz już zgłupiałem całkiem ... w takim razie jaki typ bądź konkretny model oczyszczalni przydomowej polecacie ?  najlepiej zeby bylo poletko rozsaczajace - nie chce studni chlonnej ....


A ja mam BIO-EKOLUX 2300 korzystam z żoną i trójką małych dzieci. Proste rozwiązanie i bez problemów. Ruszyła w połowie listopada 2017r. Oczyszcza bardzo fajnie. Mogę przesłać na priv filmik.

----------


## przemo22627

*WojtekINST*  dziękuje za odpowiedz. 

Czyli ta bioeko 2500 to nie jest dobry wybor na tą chwile i jesli chodzi o bezawaryjność , solidność i dobrą pracę ze ściekami polecasz ZBS-6C lub ACTIBLOC 4. Ok w takim razie 2 modele mi podałeś a masz może jakeiś namiary na fachową firme która by taką POś mi zainstalowała na woj. Śląskim ?

----------


## panfotograf

> A ja mam BIO-EKOLUX 2300 korzystam z żoną i trójką małych dzieci. Proste rozwiązanie i bez problemów. Ruszyła w połowie listopada 2017r. Oczyszcza bardzo fajnie. Mogę przesłać na priv filmik.


Czyli używasz ją niecałe 3 miesiące. Napisz jak miną 3 lata.
Jesteś producentem, czy tylko prowadzisz sprzedaż? Bo z jednym postem twoja opinia nie jest przekonująca. :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszNatko

Myślę, że tutaj można sporo dowiedzieć się na temat montażu oczyszczalni ścieków http://primeko.pl/porady-3/

----------


## WojtekINST

> *WojtekINST*  dziękuje za odpowiedz. 
> 
> Czyli ta bioeko 2500 to nie jest dobry wybor na tą chwile i jesli chodzi o bezawaryjność , solidność i dobrą pracę ze ściekami polecasz ZBS-6C lub ACTIBLOC 4. Ok w takim razie 2 modele mi podałeś a masz może jakeiś namiary na fachową firme która by taką POś mi zainstalowała na woj. Śląskim ?


Z fachowymi firmami to różnie bywa, jak zapytasz czy są fachowcami to każdy powie Ci że tak  :smile:   :smile: . Najlepiej dowiedz się u producenta, kogo w tym rejonie polecają lub jak wiedzą, kto tam montuje najwięcej. Ja nikogo nie polecam bo tylko za swoją pracę mogę brać odpowiedzialność - takie fakty  :smile: 

Jak już znajdziesz wykonawcę to dbaj tylko o jasność tego co Ci wycenia, czyli ma być na papierze osobno i brutto: oczyszczalnia, montaż, ile ton żwiru płukanego, itp. Niezależnie od tego, ustal jasno ile jest gwarancji na oczyszczalnię ( od producenta ), a ile daje wykonawca ( osobno ) na swój montaż - proste  :smile: .
Często i gęsto bywa, że klient wierzy, że ma na XX lat gwarancji na montaż. Tyle jest w tańszych i prostszych oczyszczalniach gwarancji na produkt dla "mydlenia" oczu. Nagle "trach" klient oczy stawia i pyta za ile mu poprawię czyjąś oczyszczalnię, bo jednak tej gwarancji XX na montaż nie ma, a tu na drenaż, 3 tony żwiru wsypano. Teraz już przestałem takie poprawki robić, bo to bez sensu  :sad:

----------


## Alekko

> Z fachowymi firmami to różnie bywa, jak zapytasz czy są fachowcami to każdy powie Ci że tak  . Najlepiej dowiedz się u producenta, kogo w tym rejonie polecają lub jak wiedzą, kto tam montuje najwięcej. Ja nikogo nie polecam bo tylko za swoją pracę mogę brać odpowiedzialność - takie fakty 
> 
> Jak już znajdziesz wykonawcę to dbaj tylko o jasność tego co Ci wycenia, czyli ma być na papierze osobno i brutto: oczyszczalnia, montaż, ile ton żwiru płukanego, itp. Niezależnie od tego, ustal jasno ile jest gwarancji na oczyszczalnię ( od producenta ), a ile daje wykonawca ( osobno ) na swój montaż - proste .
> Często i gęsto bywa, że klient wierzy, że ma na XX lat gwarancji na montaż. Tyle jest w tańszych i prostszych oczyszczalniach gwarancji na produkt dla "mydlenia" oczu. Nagle "trach" klient oczy stawia i pyta za ile mu poprawię czyjąś oczyszczalnię, bo jednak tej gwarancji XX na montaż nie ma, a tu na drenaż, 3 tony żwiru wsypano. Teraz już przestałem takie poprawki robić, bo to bez sensu


Jak kto się nie interesował oczyszczalnią to ma teraz za swoje. Ja może w oczyszczalni nadrobiłem, ale napędzie do bramy mnie zrobili i teraz poszedł. Nie idzie wszystkiego pilnować, ale tylko tego co droższe może się udać

----------


## Sungsan

Na wiosnę planuję montaż oczyszczalni przydomowej, będą z niej korzystać 4 osoby (2 osoby dorosłe i 2 dzieci).
Kompletnie nie znam się na tym i tylko z tego co wyczytałem skłaniałem się do Actiblock 4. Znalazłem w okolicy firmę która takowe montuje jednak podczas rozmowy telefonicznej doradca zaproponował mi ATC-P6 producent August ir Ko Wilno. Twierdzi że w proponowanej oczyszczalni jest najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości (jeżeli można tak powiedzieć), a jako że kosztuje mniej od Actiblock 4 to pomysł spodobał mi się.

Bardzo proszę osoby znające się na rzeczy o jakąś radę.

Proszę także o info jaki system rozsączania będzie najwłaściwszy na piaszczystym podłożu, gdzie oczywiście część piachu wybiorę i miejsce to wysypie tłuczniem.

----------


## Alekko

> Na wiosnę planuję montaż oczyszczalni przydomowej, będą z niej korzystać 4 osoby (2 osoby dorosłe i 2 dzieci).
> Kompletnie nie znam się na tym i tylko z tego co wyczytałem skłaniałem się do Actiblock 4. Znalazłem w okolicy firmę która takowe montuje jednak podczas rozmowy telefonicznej doradca zaproponował mi ATC-P6 producent August ir Ko Wilno. Twierdzi że w proponowanej oczyszczalni jest najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości (jeżeli można tak powiedzieć), a jako że kosztuje mniej od Actiblock 4 to pomysł spodobał mi się.
> 
> Bardzo proszę osoby znające się na rzeczy o jakąś radę.
> 
> Proszę także o info jaki system rozsączania będzie najwłaściwszy na piaszczystym podłożu, gdzie oczywiście część piachu wybiorę i miejsce to wysypie tłuczniem.


Ja bym na pewno nie brał tego z Wilna bo to ma tylko 1,75m3 pojemności, więc to taka większa beczka z napowietrzaniem, a nie zbiornik oczyszczalni. Porównując to do Actibloc to on wygrywa. Mi jednak żadna z tych oczyszczalni nie podchodzi, bo o ile ACT to już bez komentarza, to Actibloc jest pozostałością po firmie, którą kupiła inna firma. Z oferty Sotralentza, który je robił zrezygnowałem, bo mnie instalator od nich chciał zrobić na montażu.

----------


## Sungsan

Jeżeli możesz to powiedz jaką Ty wybrałeś? 

Czym się sugerować przy wyborze? 
Czy ktoś mógłby mi coś poradzić, zaproponować konkretny model?

----------


## Jaro106

Ja mam acctiblica ponad pół roku, na razie całkowicie bezobsługowy , nic nie sypie .  woda wylatuje czysta klarowna , jedyny mankament to podczas napowietrzania trochę czuć więc będę musiał  przedłużyć rurę z odpowietrzeniem bo obecnie mam 30 cm nad gruntem i zapach jest specyficzny .

----------


## Alekko

> Jeżeli możesz to powiedz jaką Ty wybrałeś? 
> 
> Czym się sugerować przy wyborze? 
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi coś poradzić, zaproponować konkretny model?


Ja mam biologiczną z centroplastu. Takie trzy studzienki razem spięte. Każda ma własny szeroki właz i to zaleta. Uboga jednak w sterowanie to wersja, a jak szukałem to zmiana na pełną automatykę ze sterownikiem za dużo wychodzi. Jak szukasz czegoś, to po krajowych producentach, abyś miał tego serwis. Centroplast to krajowy producent, ale jeszcze są inne firmy. Szukaj wytrzymałego zbiornika oczyszczalni, którego nie miał i nie ma actibloc oraz z dużymi włazami, których actibloc 4 lti też nie ma. Liczy się to, że oczyszczalnia się nie zapadnie oraz to, abyś mógł mieć do niej pełny wgląd i łatwiejszy serwis. Sterowanie ważne, więc kupuj taki z dobrą automatyką, aby samo działało. Nie polecam jakiś konkretnych producenta, bo to zależy jaki instalator ofertę ci da. Nawet taką dobrą oczyszczalnię, drenażem małym i słabo podsypanym drenażem, bardzo szybko zniszczysz.

----------


## krzysztofanglik

Chciałem podpiąć się pod temat. 

Chcę zainstalować sobie małą oczyszczalnię na działce rekreacyjnej, natomiast nie jestem pewien czy w moich warunkach będzie działała poprawnie - przez pierwsze 2-3 lata na działce będą 2 osoby na weekend raz w miesiącu. W czasie takiego pobytu wytworzymy max 0.5m3 ścieków. Po 2-3 latach zamierzam skończyć adaptację budynku i będę mógł spędzać na działce 2-3 weekendy na miesiąc. W sezonie zimowym będzie pusto.
Dzwoniłem do kilku firm i przedstawiciele twierdzą że nie będzie żadnego problemu, ale chciałbym się upewnić - w końcu oni zarabiają na sprzedarzy więc czemu mają mi powiedzieć że ich produkt nie będzie działał...

Warunki na działce są chyba dobre - bardzo przepuszczalna gleba (bardzo piaszczysta) wody gruntowe zdecydowanie poniżej 2.5m i nie mam problemu z powierzchnią.

Czy oczyszczalnie przydomowe mogą działać w warunkach bardzo małej ilości ścieków zasilających (innymi słowy czy nie wyschną?), jeśli tak to jakie typy czy modele są preferowane a których unikać?

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Anglik

----------


## Tenarek

Dzień dobry

Podpinam się pod temat.

Poczytałam, poczytałam i zrozumiałam tyle: nie brać tych wynalazków z lejkiem i tych bez osadnika gnilnego.
Brać duże, z osadnikiem, zautomatyzowane. Czyli które konkretnie? Ratunku, pomocy :/

Chciałabym móc (prawie) całą wodę oczyszczoną wykorzystać ponownie (do podlewania, a ogród mam taki, że każda ilość wejdzie). Miesięcznie mamy ścieków ok. 6 kubików przy 4 osobach. Może dla niektórych nierealne, ale: zmywarka jest, woda z pralki używana jest do spłukiwania toalety, guzik w WC mały i duży. Prysznice szybkie i konkretne zamiast polegiwania w wannie. Naprawdę oszczędzamy i szanujemy wodę. 

Gleba właściwie piaszczysta. Chciałam oczyszczalnię + zbiornik na wodę (np. 2m3). Bez drenażowania (zamula?). Co tydzień mogę załączyć pompę i podlewać ogród. Przy obecnym klimacie nawet zimą można to robić, ale w razie czego mam własny wóz asenizacyjny i oczyszczoną wodę mogłabym wylewać na własną łąkę.

Więc co mam wybrać? Śląskie, łódzkie, świętokrzyskie - w takim rogu jestem.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Chciałem podpiąć się pod temat. 
> 
> Chcę zainstalować sobie małą oczyszczalnię na działce rekreacyjnej, natomiast nie jestem pewien czy w moich warunkach będzie działała poprawnie - przez pierwsze 2-3 lata na działce będą 2 osoby na weekend raz w miesiącu. W czasie takiego pobytu wytworzymy max 0.5m3 ścieków. Po 2-3 latach zamierzam skończyć adaptację budynku i będę mógł spędzać na działce 2-3 weekendy na miesiąc. W sezonie zimowym będzie pusto.
> Dzwoniłem do kilku firm i przedstawiciele twierdzą że nie będzie żadnego problemu, ale chciałbym się upewnić - w końcu oni zarabiają na sprzedarzy więc czemu mają mi powiedzieć że ich produkt nie będzie działał...
> 
> Warunki na działce są chyba dobre - bardzo przepuszczalna gleba (bardzo piaszczysta) wody gruntowe zdecydowanie poniżej 2.5m i nie mam problemu z powierzchnią.
> 
> Czy oczyszczalnie przydomowe mogą działać w warunkach bardzo małej ilości ścieków zasilających (innymi słowy czy nie wyschną?), jeśli tak to jakie typy czy modele są preferowane a których unikać?
> 
> ...


Oczyszczalnia nie będzie działać poprawnie przy tak małym użytkowaniu tylko 2 osób.

Podejrzewam, że firmy oferowały Ci najtańszą wersję oczyszczalni, opartą na jakimś osadniku gnilnym. W teorii można zrobić taką oczyszczalnię, ale przez okres 2-3 lat użykować ją jak zwykłe szambo, czyli wybierać raz na sezon przed zimą. Jak już, ktoś wprowadziłby się tam na stałe, mógłby zacząć ją użytkować jak zwykłą oczyszczalnię. Drenaż w takim przypadku jest na początku zbędny bo w sumie masz szambo, mogące być osadnikiem po ponownym włożeniu filtra. Robi się jednak komplet, bo nie ma sensu potem dorabiać samego drenażu. Tyle teorii w praktyce to i tak się u Ciebie nie ma sensu to robić, gdyż nie zamierzasz tam mieszkać na stałe. To zaś przynosi największe korzyści, a raczej podstawy do budowy oczyszczalni.

Lepiej działają oczyszczalnie biologiczne, ale to już " inna bajka " i nie w Twojej sytuacji.  :smile: 

W sumie to ironiczne, że każdy nie widzi w tym problemu i zorbi Ci oczyszczalnię. Szambo o jakiejś normalnej pojemności, kosztuje z montażem podobną kwotę  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dzień dobry
> 
> Podpinam się pod temat.
> 
> Poczytałam, poczytałam i zrozumiałam tyle: nie brać tych wynalazków z lejkiem i tych bez osadnika gnilnego.
> Brać duże, z osadnikiem, zautomatyzowane. Czyli które konkretnie? Ratunku, pomocy :/
> 
> Chciałabym móc (prawie) całą wodę oczyszczoną wykorzystać ponownie (do podlewania, a ogród mam taki, że każda ilość wejdzie). Miesięcznie mamy ścieków ok. 6 kubików przy 4 osobach. Może dla niektórych nierealne, ale: zmywarka jest, woda z pralki używana jest do spłukiwania toalety, guzik w WC mały i duży. Prysznice szybkie i konkretne zamiast polegiwania w wannie. Naprawdę oszczędzamy i szanujemy wodę. 
> 
> ...


No przyznam, że u Ciebie moc chęci, możliwości i pomysłów  :smile: . Jak chcesz wykorzystać ścieki oczyszczone do podlewania to musi tam działąć dobra i sprawna oczyszczalnia biologiczna, a nie zautomatyzowany osadnik  :smile:   :smile: . Wybór oczyszczalni w tym względzie jest olbrzymi i polecam oczyszczalnie pracujące w technologii SBR  i z pełnym sterowaniem. Oczyszczalnia to zawsze " małżeństwo", tego co gromadzi osad i oczyszcza oraz tego gdzie wsiąka - rozsącza się. To że chcesz pomiędzy wstawić zbiornik, aby coś nie coś odzyskać, nie powinno wpływać na wspomniany układ. To taki duży skrót tematu  :smile:

----------


## vpowerdiesel1983

WojtekINST jaka długość drenażu z pakietami powinienem wykonać dla ZBS 6c kp? 2osoby dorosle i 2 dzieci. Gleba dobrze odbiera wode. Przeważnie piasek. I czy w ogóle opłaca się inwestować w te pakiety? Ponoć dużo mniej kopania z pakietami. Czy jednak klasyczny drenaż?

----------


## WojtekINST

> WojtekINST jaka długość drenażu z pakietami powinienem wykonać dla ZBS 6c kp? 2osoby dorosle i 2 dzieci. Gleba dobrze odbiera wode. Przeważnie piasek. I czy w ogóle opłaca się inwestować w te pakiety? Ponoć dużo mniej kopania z pakietami. Czy jednak klasyczny drenaż?


To tak na wstępnie 24m na pakietach, czyli 2 x 12m musi być  :smile:  . Pakiety upraszczają, a raczej ułatwiają montaż poprzez to, że zużywasz mniej żwiru płukanego oraz robisz mniejszą długość drenażu. Jednak należy pamiętać, że i tak należy użyć żwiru płukanego 16-32 pod spód oraz po bokach. Geowłóknina powinna być układana na płasko nad górną powierzchnią rury, a tym samym pakietu.

Jeśli chciałbyś zrobić drenaż po staremu ( tradycyjnie ), to trzeba byłoby zrobić z dwa razy dłuższy - 48m. Na drenażu nie ma co oszczędzać, wiec taka ilość metrów, będzie się też wiązała z dużą ilością podsypki - żwiru płukanego. Jeśli wiec masz kasę i miejsca pełno, zawsze jest lepiej zrobić więcej.

Wiadomo, że ilość miejsca na działkach nowych jest mniejsza niż było to kiedyś. Grunt podrożał, a większość budowanych domów jest chyba na działkach poniżej 2000m2, dlatego więcej się montuje na pakietach niż tradycyjnie.

Mi się jedno podobało w pakietach, że jest tam gruba - pomarańczowa, rura kanalizacyjna, którą nacinają, a nie takie szaraczki co są wszędzie w zestawach spotyka i strach na nich stanąć  :sad:

----------

